# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/14



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Gym, tan ... Raw? Nicole “Snooki” Polizzi is a best-selling author, a reality star on cable’s highest rated series "Jersey Shore" and currently graces the cover of "Rolling Stone" magazine. Next up: Guest star of Monday Night Raw.

Discuss.​


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Snooki vs Vickie at WM, plox!

Hoping for appearances by E&C and Zack Ryder.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I wont be able to record tonights raw due to sky fucking up, and cant watch it on stream because i have an interview tomorrow, so if the rock makes an appearance or the miz continues his recent shenanigans which i have found great to watch then ill be gutted.

And i dont have a clue who this snooki girl is as i live in the UK so i dont realy give a dam about her


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm pretty turned off by the raod to Wrestlemania so far, although Miz's promo last week did inject some heat...into a Miz/Rock programme...the Miz/Cena storyline needs to go into another gear. Sheamus will probably win the US Title on RAW, Triple H and Undertaker might just cut the same promo again...I want someone to just attack the other just to make it slightly interesting again. I am looking forward to the Cole/Lawler/Swagger/Austin stuff though.

Oh and I requested this last week, so I'll do it again...please WWE, don't have Morrison lose in a pointless match clean this week...please?


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope Bryan/Sheamus get enough time to put on a proper match. At least 10 minutes. Please.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm still holding out for a MITB announcement. I fear that won't come though. I just really hope Morrison/Ziggler don't get dragged into a pointless Diva match for Wrestlemania.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ah, so that's what GTS means...gym,tan,sex...and here's me thinking snooki just liked using CM punk's finisher 


if that leaked wrestlemania card was correct, we can expect laycool to interupt the vickie vs trish match tonight.
as always, looking forward to more cm punk/randy orton.

and maybe, just maybe, a zack ryder appearance.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Also, the WWE should show some compassion tonight and let Yoshi pin Miz clean. :>


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like im going to have to do some night shift work, so will probably miss this tonight


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I will be there live so I can't wait to see Trish wrestle again.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cant wait for tonight should be good


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

If Mason Ryan doesn't get punted by Boreton I'll be shocked.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Not really looking forward to this episode, Cena/Miz possible confrontation is the only thing that i can't wait to see in this episode. Punk/Orton stuff should be alright, and WWE should do something with Ziggler and Morrison, these two should be in WM card no matter what. Oh, and hopefully Ted will show up in some capacity, kinda miss the guy already.....


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Im gonna say it, an appearence by Rock or am I clutching at straws?

Will be staying up as per usual, seem to be getting loads of Tuesday;s off work recently so a lie-in too .

Oh and which past superstar shuould we expect to see tonight along with Trish?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Totally forgot the Trish was wrestling tonight. Looks like that match will set up what goes down at Wrestlemania.

As for Snooki. Hate that shit.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fucking stoked for Snooks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Chris32482 said:


> I hope Bryan/Sheamus get enough time to put on a proper match. At least 10 minutes. Please.


You are aware that viewership for their match last week went down 1 million last week right? Don't count on it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Gotta lookin' for Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus and another endless night of boring promos. 

Orton punting Mason Ryan should be irrelevant and Trish can't have a good match with Vickie Guerrero

Let's see if The Rock'll show up but i really doubt


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

4hisdamnself said:


> Gotta lookin' for Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus and another endless night of boring promos.
> 
> Orton punting Mason Ryan should be irrelevant and Trish can't have a good match with Vickie Guerrero
> 
> Let's see if The Rock'll show up but i really doubt


Might as well go to bed early then eh?

But you won't...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

March break for many ppl in the WWE universe so we should see rating increase, maybe even a 4.0


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

JM said:


> Totally forgot the Trish was wrestling tonight. Looks like that match will set up what goes down at Wrestlemania.
> 
> As for Snooki. Hate that shit.


The fact that they are advertising Snooki as a best-selling author is absolutely terrible. Im disgusted

Looking forward to Trish coming back, along with what happens next in the CM Punk/Orton feud. My guess is The Rock wont show up tonight, but he will the Raw before WM.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

JohnCena
CeNation. Huge raw tonight. @Sn00ki gets raw! What will the rock do!? Miz = Dauwsh.  enjoy
8 minutes ago


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

bonesndo said:


> The fact that they are advertising Snooki as a best-selling author is absolutely terrible. Im disgusted
> 
> Looking forward to Trish coming back, along with what happens next in the CM Punk/Orton feud. My guess is The Rock wont show up tonight, but he will the Raw before WM.


They have to make a guest on their show look at least somewhat good.


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock probably wont be on raw till the one before mania in chicago, atleast that is my guess. hopefully we get a video or something from da rock


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This week on Raw we will see the epic Shuffle Board showdown between Taker and Triple H at the nursing home. Winner gets an extra 15 minutes added to nap time!

In all seriousness though, I am fully expecting another snorefest promo from either H or Taker...possibly even both. Really liking how they are pretending that their match at X-Seven just NEVER happened. This feud is flopping harder every week.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Not looking forward to the guest host thing at all. I know that WWE wants to attract more viewers and, hey, what better way than to have one of the world's most popular celebrities host your show? I don't have to like it, but I certainly can't say that it's not a smart move. Looking forward to seeing Trish again, although we all know that the match won't be anything spectacular. Sheamus/Bryan could be a really good match, but I suspect they'll save the best for the inevitable WrestleMania showdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well SD managed to get me excited about the RTWM again so I'm looking forward to this Raw. Snooki and Trish should be awesome lol. I don't think I'm able to watch tonight because of my lack of laptop but I'll most definitely be downloading at some stage this week.

WWE, PLEASE BRING TEH HYPEZ!


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

I for one will be changing the channel when that cunt Snooki comes out, and I implore all wrestling fans to do so. Hopefully when that segment draws a 1.0 Vince will realize nobody gives a fuck about Jersey Shore, that stupid bitch, or guest hosts in general. 

This is the worst shit they've done since PeeWee Herman showed up on Raw (I'll admit though The Miz and A-Ri ALMOST saved that segment)


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

bonesndo said:


> The fact that they are advertising _*Snooki as a best-selling author*_ is absolutely terrible. Im disgusted
> 
> Looking forward to Trish coming back, along with what happens next in the CM Punk/Orton feud. My guess is The Rock wont show up tonight, but he will the Raw before WM.


Agreed, but it's not as if they can advertise her as 'STI ridden super slut Snooki' is it? :shocked:


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> JohnCena
> CeNation. Huge raw tonight. @Sn00ki gets raw! What will the rock do!? Miz = Dauwsh.  enjoy
> 8 minutes ago


fpalm


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't care much for Snooki, but some peeps have told me that they'll be watching Raw for the first time ever just because she is on it. It just goes to show that WWE is accomplishing what they wanted with their publicity.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Very low expectations for this Raw.

Unless there's a sniper in the crowd chances are I'll be disappointed with the Snooki segment.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Graveyard shift  

I hope E&C make an appearance.


----------



## bonesndo (Feb 22, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> Agreed, but it's not as if they can advertise her as 'STI ridden super slut Snooki' is it? :shocked:


:lmao Good point.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good news for those that don't want Snooki to speak:

Sn00ki
Am I really sick right now?! Hopefully my voice comes back for tonight! =X
2 hours ago


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

CharlieSheen said:


> I for one will be changing the channel when that cunt Snooki comes out, and I implore all wrestling fans to do so. Hopefully when that segment draws a 1.0 Vince will realize nobody gives a fuck about Jersey Shore, that stupid bitch, or guest hosts in general.
> 
> This is the worst shit they've done since PeeWee Herman showed up on Raw (I'll admit though The Miz and A-Ri ALMOST saved that segment)


No one cares about Jersey Shore? The shore draws ratings WWE can only dream of...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Can we please get a zack ryder and snooki segment.

That would make my life......snooki could become ryder's broski


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I think because of what happened on SmackDown, Jack Swagger vs. John Cena could happen tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No more responses of Cena/Rock or Taker/HHH please.*


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Totally expecting Snooki to say "fuck" in front of the live crowd. 

Other than that, I expect Raw to be shit as usual.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Will Rock be on RAW tonight?

Cena seems to think so.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

UK fans, Raw will start at 1am and finish at 3:15am on Sky Sports 3/Sky Sports HD3.

So, those of you who stay up can go to bed an hour earlier! Unless something insane happens like the ending of TNA's PPV last night and you all stay up talking about it!

I'll be watching it in the morning so that I can fast forward the adverts and just see the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> No one cares about Jersey Shore? The shore draws ratings WWE can only dream of...



If true (which I don't doubt), then that's unfortunate. Even on Raw's worst episode, Jersey Shore still makes it look like an amazing quality show. Couldn't sit through more than two minutes of that show... now granted, I realize the 2 minutes may have just been two really bad minutes of the show, and Raw does have those, but based on what I've heard from classmates (some who like the show, some who don't) and seen from random clips, advertisements, or whatever I may have stumbled upon, including what they quickly showed on Raw, I made the right move turning away from that show.

That being said, I'm not gonna let the guest host ruin this show for me. If it's a bad episode, it's a bad episode, but I'm still gonna get through it all.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> UK fans, Raw will start at 1am and finish at 3:15am on Sky Sports 3/Sky Sports HD3.
> 
> So, those of you who stay up can go to bed an hour earlier! Unless something insane happens like the ending of TNA's PPV last night and you all stay up talking about it!
> 
> I'll be watching it in the morning so that I can fast forward the adverts and just see the show.





thanks for the reminder bro! i totally forgot the U.S put their clocks forward an hour the other day.
so it's 1 a.m for us u.k'ers


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> thanks for the reminder bro! i totally forgot the U.S put their clocks forward an hour the other day.
> so it's 1 a.m for us u.k'ers


Cheers I forgot this too


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was about to ask why is Raw on at 1.AM for then you've just clarified it, oh well i guess we can stay watching it at 1 until our clocks go forward.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh shit good thing i checked this thread, 1am thats perfect.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> UK fans, Raw will start at 1am and finish at 3:15am on Sky Sports 3/Sky Sports HD3.
> 
> So, those of you who stay up can go to bed an hour earlier! Unless something insane happens like the ending of TNA's PPV last night and you all stay up talking about it!
> 
> I'll be watching it in the morning so that I can fast forward the adverts and just see the show.


i <3 u


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, SvR11 prediction says that Punk turns on Ryan during the Orton-Ryan match and at the end of Cenas match, rock comes out!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

just seen that RAW is on at 1AM in the UK


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

I\'ll be severely disappointed if The Rock doesn\'t have a promo vid or any appearance at all.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RAW is on early for us UK viewers tonight!!!

I think The Rock will defiantly make an appearance but via video


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The ROCK Will come out and rock bottom Snooki.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

CC91 said:


> RAW is on early for us UK viewers tonight!!!
> 
> I think The Rock will defiantly make an appearance but via video


Really? I'm happy with this if true but how come? 

Clocks? Thanks nonetheless


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

If RAW disappoints, atleast the Heat-Spurs game is on as a safety net


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
I won't be live on RAW.. BUT, John Cena and I had a much needed heart to heart talk this weekend at my home. U will see it tonight on RAW...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

> Dwayne The Rock Johnson
> I won't be live on RAW.. BUT, John Cena and I had a much needed heart to heart talk this weekend at my home. U will see it tonight on RAW...


Just posted on his Facebook.

EDIT: Whoops, you beat me to it. 

But yeah, this doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Just posted on his Facebook.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, you beat me to it.
> 
> But yeah, this doesn't sound promising.


What do you mean not promising?

If he says he's not going to show live, that means he's not going to show live.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So how long until fans start getting sick of Rock not showing up and turn on him?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope Rock kicks him out of his home at the end.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ rock not turning up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Y2Joe said:


> What do you mean not promising?
> 
> If he says he's not going to show live, that means he's not going to show live.


Somehow I understood that concept. I meant the "heart to heart" segment doesn't sound like it's going to be very good.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Who here thinks the video will involve a bowl of Fruity Pebbles being on screen?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> lol @ rock not turning up


lol @ bboy still not getting that it is all part of the storyline.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> lol @ bboy still not getting that it is all part of the storyline.


_"IT WAS A SPECIAL EFFECT FOR THE MOVIE!"_


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I think it will be The Rock and a cardboard cut out of Cena in his home. In my opinion Cena and The Rock shouldn't appear on screen together until WM27 to make it special.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i cant wait to see what this is all about. i have a feeling this is gonna be gold :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im watching only until Trish shows up.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Going to be skipping between this and BBC news i think, been a 3rd explosion at the nuclear plant in Japan now


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm only interested in The Rock's video. Last two weeks have been pretty disappointing, and still doesn't feel like RTWM.
Hopefully tonight something happens.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Road TO Wrestlemania has been garbage the last two years. 

Expect buyrates to be at an all time low unless WWE can get The Rock to show up for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> lol @ rock not turning up


This is all apart of the storyline. If you guys thought about this you would know that WWE isn't going to have Rock constantly come out before Mania. It's called a build up. It's building your interest until Wrestlemania so you want to see what's going down, because no matter what your saying now, when Mania comes youll all be ready to see it all.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a sneaky feeling The Rocks promo is gonna be shite tonight. Hopefully it won't be but I have a feeling it will be.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they shouldn't be together on screen at least tonight for sure anyways...I am hoping that they swerve us somehow. I mean why would Cena and Rock kiss at WM so to speak ala Hogan/Rock from WM 18? Why would Rock screw Cena and help Miz, I'd love to see that however the fans would still cheer Rock like they cheered Austin at WM 17...In the end I think it's time for Cena to turn heel out of this and the Dr. of Thuganomics returns, chain and all to get revenge on The Rock at Backlash???? Like they say in Hustle and Flow "everybody's gotta have a dream"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Here we go, almost forgot about the time change


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's roll


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Marking to a photo.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff Hardy has got people talking. Raw is starting but there are more people in the TNA section


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why Snooki, why?










Here we go.....

Starting with Rock, not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

hahah.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i already dont like this


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

God dammit no live Rock again


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

rock sucks


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL THAT WAS NICE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Here we go. Taped Rock promos FTW!


fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep, someone called it.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LMFAO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lmao.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was quite perplexed for a few seconds.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where did he get that kid??? lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to admit I lol'd


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

niceee


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ouch!

Damn!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Fucking lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG lol.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this is kinda weird lol


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope he gives the kid a rock bottom


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

WHY IS THE FORUM TOPIC SO DEAD!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I was kinda hoping for Swaggle..


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao win


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

To be fair this is quite good :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really sucks to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is hilarious


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wish rock would play that guitar of his.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this is an epic win


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Kid has more charisma than John Morrison.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

rotflmao!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

We need a new Rock Concert.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like I can't complain about this because it's not a world title match featuring Jeff Hardy that's ending in less than a minute. But it's still incredibly stupid.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena should come in the house and beat the shit out of rock


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No, no gangsta signs. :lmao! :lmao

"You didn't ran that far..."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I wonder if that music strikes whenever he walks into a room in real life.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope. Sorry Rock. Any clever mannerism you throw now will be nothing but empty words.

Five weeks in a row you no show Raw. Five weeks after saying you will "never, ever go away" you never showed in person on Raw.

This feud is dead.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

qtgaines said:


> WHY IS THE FORUM TOPIC SO DEAD!!!


Hardy >>> The Rock.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love that The Rock keeps pictures of himself around.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Bright purple shirt FTW!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> cena should come in the house and beat the shit out of rock


umad?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

qtgaines said:


> WHY IS THE FORUM TOPIC SO DEAD!!!


because Rock is talking tough to a kid...via satalite


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol damn, this is harsh lol


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> The Kid has more charisma than John Morrison.


hahahaha brilliant.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Kermit > Barney > Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Woah :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is gold


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Matty B portraying Cena? Fucking disgrace.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG I. AM. DYING! #burn


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lmao this is hilarious. Why is Vince allowing him to destroy cena


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

So true that Cenas not that talented.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Rock didn't show. Rock loses fued.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao this promo is completely true. He's NOT that good.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was a terrible fake cry. :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha hilarious


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

This is classic. Lol!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

This is so fucking funny


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't cry Cena


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Arena just exploded over that talent line.

Marking over the crying.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

haah that kid is a real rapper his name is Matty B


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Because I'm not that talented. 
WOW!
:lmao

This is really awesome!
This kid is better than the real John Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Nope. Sorry Rock. Any clever mannerism you throw now will be nothing but empty words.
> 
> Five weeks in a row you no show Raw. Five weeks after saying you will "never, ever go away" you never showed in person on Raw.
> 
> This feud is dead.


Blame WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn

just Damn

Holy shit this is just wow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao @ John Cena crying


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This is actually funny.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally, someone remembered that The Rock isn't the only one who makes crap movies.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this is great


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

that kid just shit a brick.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess the Rock can bring it via satelite. :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

i m dyingg


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Wait people actually like this? This is more immature and pathetic than anything i've seen in recent months


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

FRUITY PEBBLES!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, this is truly one of the funniest things i have ever seen, damn mega burn


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow the fruity pebbles box


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ughhh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i take it back this is fuckin awesome.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fruity Fuckin Pebbles!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

FRUITY PEBLES i knew they'd make their return tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROFL rofl rofl


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"That's what heaven is like."


LOL.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought the rock was gonna be shite tonight but fair play this promo is pretty good even though its not amazing but its better than cenas.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

brilliant segment by the Rock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That kid is awesome. :lmao


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

The kid is actually a much better actor than Cena.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shawn Michaels would have sweet chin music'd the kid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is up with WWE production? Do we really need sound effects like frog noices & record scratching? And why do they keep cutting to the crowd? Can't they keep it on The Rock? 

Rock is making this awesome though! Making kid Cena cry is awesome! 

Rock is basically saying EVERYTHING that I have ever felt about Cena. Its classic.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this is the shit right here...untalented fruit loop, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"The millions and I saw your movies and you don't see us crying" :lmao
"You untalented little fruit loop."


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

This is hilarious


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The background music :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is still horrible, though.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

idontfeardeath said:


> Wait people actually like this? This is more immature and pathetic than anything i've seen in recent months


its sarcastic, cena comes out with this sort of immature shit on a weekly basis.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow the Rock owned via satellite


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Promo of the year so far.

Laughing my head off here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was awesome.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Rock marks and Cena haters will say this awesome...

... level minded people will say this is retarded and anything but provoking. 



This feud is hardly even a feud. It's become "let's see who can make the crowd laugh more".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Calling out teh miz?


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

What is this music in the background?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone listening to that epic damn background music???


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The fuck is this music for Miz/Rock?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and what's with the dramatic music playing..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The background music in this segment and sound effects are just ridiculous. God damn.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

That was the worse of the 3 rock promos. And after the second one i didn't expect to say that.

I actually want to mark out for the rock but I can't pretend to like shit because the rock done it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what's with the dramatic music in the background?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Really sucks to be a wrestling fan.


No joke. Rock was better off not answering at all since there was nothing really to answer back to. This is just awful. Even for the Rock. He's supposed to be original and he's run the Fruity Pebble joke into the ground for the past five weeks.

Could have been an old fashioned Rock promo but we gotta have a childish laugh out of it, don't we?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THIS BACKGROUND MUSIC LMAO


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao I can't stop laughing! That kid was gold!


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Nope. Sorry Rock. Any clever mannerism you throw now will be nothing but empty words.
> 
> Five weeks in a row you no show Raw. Five weeks after saying you will "never, ever go away" you never showed in person on Raw.
> 
> This feud is dead.


SMH. You can't please everyone...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehehe... the music underneath this promo is just so ridiculous.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

shit just got real music lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ahhahaahhaahhahahhahaahhahaha


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I like the background music right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The music is making this a little corny. 
There shouldn't be any music.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the background music, lol. wtf


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why the fuck is there background music?!


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

wtf is up with this background music lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What's with the dramatic background music?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont like the daunting music


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Playing music during this is goofy as hell, but at least the music is epic sounding. Hilarious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This background music is funnier than the Cena portion of the promo :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So now the Rock addresses the Miz.Good to hear


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmao i like the background music


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is he watching a soap opera in the background or something?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why is Rock getting Kane treatment?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What's with the ominous music in the background?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rock on Raw live before WM will be good.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is like a really bad audition tape The Rock sent in to a movie studio.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

For a moment I thought the Rock lost it.. but that was a great promo.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is hilarious and horrible at the same time.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought he was about to announce the title match would now include him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE Production...scale it back guys. Jesus. Less is more.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> Promo of the year so far.
> 
> Laughing my head off here.


Terrible year so far then


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn that shit was awesome, damn he ripped cena a new a-hole. damn


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

ROCK STILL BRINGS IT VIA SATELLITE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It turned from a Rock promo to a Kane promo. Haha :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Somebody needs to hire kid Cena. I rather watch him than Hornswaggle


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the dramatic music


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

GreenBax said:


> Rock marks and Cena haters will say this awesome...
> 
> ... level minded people will say this is retarded and anything but provoking.
> 
> ...


yes sir


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's what the background music was. It was the intro before the Big Rock theme

That was awesome


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

O GOD! ITS A SNOKKIE!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Trish and Snooki both. Zzzzz.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's all down hill from here.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

The best of all time


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

You know cenas gonna come out and say the same old shit he's been saying for weeks about the rock not being live and saying how bad the rocks promo was tonight but The Rocks promos are always gonna be better than Cenas.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

LMFAO AT COLE OMFG


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cole in that box.

ROFL!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole! :lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Fcking lol at Michael Cole.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ cole


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LMAO at michael cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

COLE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That is fuckin genius.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF Michael Cole LOL!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMFAO @ COLE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao COLE


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

the cole mine...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD COLE!!!!!!

:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cole has a booth :lmao


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

wow at Cole in a box


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Cole Mine :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ROFL @ Cole


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

LMAO @ COLES BOX! :LMAO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pure win glass cage.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

HAHAHA COLE


----------



## KevinS17 (Aug 19, 2010)

its a dick in a box


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope he suffocates in that thing


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole in a Box is an awesome idea.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope Cole has access to oxygen in that thing


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Snooooookiiiii


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL at cole in the pope mobile!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao @ Michael Cole


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Best piece of raw so far was seeing Cole protective glass cage


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....And the hits keep on coming.

I'm done. Bethenny Ever After, ftw!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

The Cole Mine...

/facepalm


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA COLE


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Miz? Business has just picked up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao!!!!!
Cole is awesome, period at the end.


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

markin\' out for the penalty box


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL cole is so awesome


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

cole is in a box, and i can still hear the fucker...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

How's Cole going to read the emails from his box?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz! And LMAO at Cole in a "coal mine."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dick in a box.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao at Cole


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

lmao at Cole


----------



## Macho Madness (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahahaha.. the Cole Mine!

Atleast it's a creative way to deal with this situation.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who the fuck is this Snoopy chick? Why is she famous when she's so ugly? What the fuck is she doing on RAW?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

The Colemine. LOL. This is starting to be on the funniest raws ever already.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cole just gets more funnier


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uh...dramatic music? Really? Are they trying to _bury_ the Rock? So much of this is so not necessary.

Such as THIS. Cole in a plastic box? It's like they're trying to make this an awful Raw.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

the cole box is classic, this guy really is the best in the wwe lol


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Michael Cole :lmao


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL I love it! Cole in a Box!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Gold!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why is Trish next to that Toad?

Cole in a box? Somebody pump gas into it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

miz... switch to porn instead. the kid on rock segment is more entertaining than this goof.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marking out for the Cole Mine


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the greatest RAW ever so far.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Cole in a box wtf.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

they should put a lid on the glass box and make him suffocate


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I miss A-RI


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> miz... switch to porn instead. the kid on rock segment is more entertaining than this goof.


He was also more entertaining than the Rock


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm the Cole in The Box..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is already better than last weeks


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

here we go..another shitty miz promo


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Dick in a box-- Cole in a box-- same difference


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I cant get enough of last week's Cena beatdown.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Thought The Rocks promo was decent tbh 

And nice mine Cole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

REALLY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great start to RAW, keep the pace please just keep the pace!
Really?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Amazing crowd. I'm loving this RAW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

almost don't wanna watch the rest of raw since rock has already appeared


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome crowd


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Good heat for your World champion.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Taker is gonna show up and pour concrete in the Cole Box


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

already the best Raw in the the last 28 1/2 years


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nah, Miz.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> here we go..another shitty miz promo


You mark for JoMo, and say Miz can't do promo's?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well here we go. Miz on the mic


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The kid segment was epic. The serious stuff was ruined by the gay ass music.

LMAO at Cole.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Liking this promo so far. Wow.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is fireeeee.....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz is looooving this.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

"False Promises"

The Miz shoots on the Rock.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this crowd fucking rules


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Miz isn't over? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crowd can make or break a show. Good job crowd, good job!

Ouch Miz.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

duckface


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn hot crowd. finally a heel wrestler getting serious heat, about damn time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Trish is still hot! 

You know what? I mentioned how much I hated how Miz's title reign has been booked. The BEST part about it...is MIZ!!! He's great.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn lol

"Are you done?" 

he's got them int he palm of his hands lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz is on tonight


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Best start to RAW since the Toronto one that had Edge/Christian/Undertaker


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz looked like he was going to cry. FINALLY A TOWN THAT GIVES HIM HEAT! Someone check outside and see if fire is raining from the sky.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Cant take Miz seriously without A-Ri


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome crowd.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

miz cutting a promo better than rocky


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

miz is loving this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Miz is in good form tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> duckface


Snooki?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Again, enough with the fucking extreme closeups of the Miz! He's fucking hideous!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..so lets see Rock's promo genius..Cole is a box...genius...Miz out there blabbing..genius

some people are so..easy


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I want Alex Riley back. This is boring booo boooo


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Crowd is decent for once.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Miz conducting the 'you suck' chants is GOLD


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Generic heel promo! zzzzzzz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> ok..so lets see Rock's promo genius..Cole is a box...genius...Miz out there blabbing..genius
> 
> some people are so..easy


Some people like to...I don't know, enjoy things.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This > Cena/Rock's insults


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

stream died. thank god.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Prideisking said:


> Cant take Miz seriously without A-Ri


Wait, what?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn miz has so gotten under the skin of this crowd. so damn awesome to see a heel in top form again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wasn't the last time they were in St. Louis the Elimination chamber a year ago? And the crowd didn't care about anyone but Orton?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

AND I QUOTE!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

trish looking fine,,,snooki should really avoid standing next to her


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

hows he gonna read it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus I hate that fucking computer.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

THat little gunshot trick there, that's how you say you won.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Miz shot us all with the mic!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Both Miz,Rock and kid Cena> Cena


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Striker said:


> Some people like to...I don't know, enjoy things.


This. Seriously, some people take things way too serious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That picture of Cole on the side of the monitor :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So the box was pretty pointless.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Rock shows up tonight. Book it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Now THAT'S a road to Wrestlemania crowd right there!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, Miz trying to be a badass again. Does anyone actually take this guy seriously?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Miz really does a brilliant promo.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

King just gave Cole the shaft. Best moment of the night so far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why wouldn't Cole set up the laptop inside his box? Kind of a design flaw there buddy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is fantastic. Great beginning. 
Why haven't they done this for the past few weeks? Doesn't make sense!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cena vs Del Rio? Looks good.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

goodbye alberto's credibility.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Knew Cena would face Del Rio.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd ask for a refund if I was sitting behind Cole's box.

Seriously.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

MISTICO??


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena did face ADR at tribute to the troops.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great promo from Miz. He has been in brilliant form over the last few weeks.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's right Cole. Go back to your corner.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Khali. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Great Khali


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Darn, was hoping it would be a Jeff Hardy return.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

REALLY KHALI ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ADR vs Cena? Niiice. Good job cutting him off, Miz. Poor guy has to carry Khali. Trial by fire, lol.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god miz vs khali


this might fill 2000 botchamanias


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hah, Miz's reaction says it all.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great start.....then they fuck it up with Khali.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

what a start to the show


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really? could have been taker, could have been hhh. but no, khali


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

ugh not Khali, I was kinda hoping it woulda been someone decent.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kahli?

Meh


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Khali? KHALI? Fuck off WWE.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Even my wife thinks this sucks...come on WWE.

Perfect opportunity for them to play the Rock's music and the building implodes.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought it was going to be HHH or Undertaker, Khali WTF go away


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

KHALI


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait a minute, Miz will be the better wrestler in a match tonight. Nice!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i thought it be HHH


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopefully Miz breaks out a submission hold for this match


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena/ADR should be good

UGH, just when you think Khali is gone forever


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm



Stone Hot said:


> i thought it be HHH


He's faced Triple H before so it wouldn't be a first time match


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i'm sensing this Raw will suck. Super Cena to bury Alberto del Rio and the Great Khali wrestling period


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ugh, fire khali


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Khali?! 5* masterpiece coming up


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

We finally get to see Khali out-wrestle The Miz.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz better win clean. If you have Khali job to him at least have Khali make him look good.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was hoping Christian I should have known better lol


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

I feel sorry for the people stuck sitting behind Cole's Box, restricted view in the front row lol


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Typical. It's always Khali or Henry.

So far, RAW has been the best it's been a long time. This match, however, is already a disgrace.

Great promo Miz.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz's face= IWC face


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I actually thought Christian was coming out then


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> ADR vs Cena? Niiice. Good job cutting him off, Miz. Poor guy has to carry Khali. Trial by fire, lol.


And the poor guy Del Rio has to carry Cena.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This Raw will be epic.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

OH SOMEONE FUTURE ENDEAVOUR THE GREAT KHALI PLEASE.

Also, I'm calling it now: Alberto Del Rio to own Cena all match, work the arm, and then in a split second Cena gets the FU in and wins. BORING.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so Miz to squash Khali?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Great Khali??? Why not just bring out JTG??? *Cornette face*


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Sheamus to win Belt tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Prideisking said:


> Well i'm sensing this Raw will suck. Super Cena to bury Alberto del Rio and the Great Khali wrestling period


After Cena ending on a bad note three weeks in a row this seems pretty imminent.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Raw has an epic start minus the khali


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

As soon as Lawler said "this man" I knew it was fucking Khali. It's obviously gonna end in a DQ.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Khali's theme song is the equal to a "change the Channel" chant.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol at this tweet. So @TheRock buried @JohnCena so badly you'd swear Cena's first name was Sheamus.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why doesn´t Miz just leave like a proper heel champion. Give Khali the count out win. Why bother.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Raw has an epic start minus the khali


Agreed. 

Del Rio Cena should be good, plus Sheamus Bryan to come.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

HuskyHarris said:


> OH SOMEONE FUTURE ENDEAVOUR THE GREAT KHALI PLEASE.
> 
> Also, I'm calling it now: Alberto Del Rio to own Cena all match, work the arm, and then in a split second Cena gets the FU in and wins. BORING.


ADR should not be jobbing to the other #1 contender for the co-main event at Wrestlemania. It better end in a no contest, or a Dusty Finish for ADR to win via lie/cheat/steal tactics.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

what was promising to be a great Raw has just been well and truly fucked


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I blame Khali's continued employment on the people of India for creating such a huge market through excessive breeding.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Khali's theme song is the equal to a "change the Channel" chant.


Kahli's Music the only good thing about him


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz better go over.. sigh


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

iMac said:


> That is fuckin genius.


dude, WHO IS IN YOUR SIG?!!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rock brought it big time via satellite, Trish is here, Cole is in the Cole Mine, Miz cut a good promo, and we have Bryan/Sheamus and Cena/Del Rio to look forward to. Shaping up to be the best Raw in a while.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

ZeGermanz said:


> Sheamus to win Belt tonight.


Hopefully. It's not that I want Bryan to lose the title, but I'd prefer for Sheamus to stay on RAW.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd is awesome


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The Great Khali??? Why not just bring out JTG??? *Cornette face*


yea b/c wrestling jtg will mean a lot.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

paranoid moron lulz


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well what a great start to Raw this has been so far. Rock owned shit in that skit and Miz is finally starting to come across as a real main event star and is getting the heat to back it up too. Great St Loius crowd so far. The roof is going to blow off when Orton comes out.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

A-RY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao didn't the chop used to be his finisher? 

A-RI!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Knew A-Ri would be back.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

A-Ri.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

YES A-RI IS BACK!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when that chop used to put legends out? LOL.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Alex Riley still alive?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

riley?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

wwe champion.. wow


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck, you cant let Miz go over Khali wwe? really?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

A-RI's back!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley is back! 

.. then get buried again lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

well a khali chair beating is semi entertaining,


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

alex, WB bro!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg this is not very pg


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz is like..fuck this match.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, he beating the hell out of him with the chair.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Blood there?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He's asian A-Ri, not black!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Khali being killed. lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Khali sucks at selling chair shots. LOL at Cole, GIVE IT TO HIM MIZ!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> wwe champion.. wow


Implying any other Heel in recent memory would of done better in that match


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow blood.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Smfh, come on man


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Miz just silenced every hater he ever had  This may end up sigged


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Damn Miz brings it. Those looked stiff. He better take his bag and run without taking a shower in the back.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Khali.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He broke the fucking chair.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So let me ask this...

If you are still going to have A-Ri help Miz, then what was the point of having him get "fired" from Miz's employ? 

Miz beating down Khali with a chair...they should do things like this with him as champ from the start.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

A-Ri is back baby ohh yeah


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Khali sold a blow before the chair even hit him. Why is he here?

And a great opportunity for Miz to look good and he's still a schmuck.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Geez!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ikarinokami said:


> omg this is not very pg


Is it really necessary for somebody to say this every episode of every WWE program?


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

GIVE IT TO HIM MIZ


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BLOOD!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] Miz goofy ass Face. They need to seriously stop these close up to his face.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice to see the Miz curtain jerking as he should be.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh shit khali is cut up, roughh


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ZOMG BLOODZ


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz just fucked up. Bye bye title for Miz


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG BLOOD MY EYES


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD!!!!

And they OPTED to show it!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT Khali's back is bleeding!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

THE Assassin™ said:


>


3 hours ago?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz just fucked Khali and the PG up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

kalis kidnes bleeding


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Why can't you buy moves or chair shots off the Great Khali?

He's rubbish at selling them.

BLOOD!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn they zoomed on the wound


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fuck look at Khali's back!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole to bring out The Kat!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That had better be Jimmy Hart.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Is it really necessary for somebody to say this every episode of every WWE program?




Indeed. :gun::gun:


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Cole interviewing Andy Kaufman?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

It's either Andy Kauffman or his ex wife.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jerry Lawler Exposed?

..........They wouldn't.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

THe Miz got it handed to him by the local WWE giant jobber and was saved by Riley. How does that silence the haters?


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

That was intended to give Miz massive heat, but no one cared.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Is it really necessary for somebody to say this every episode of every WWE program?


usally i wouldnt say it, but damn, that was pretty brutal, he broke chair, how many chair shots was, and blood, that was not pg.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Who will Cole bring out?? Kat? David Letterman?!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Khali bleeds


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Jimmy Hart imo, was rumoured to be part of this storyline anyway


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is it going to be Bret Hart or Honky Tonk Man as Cole's guest?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEAH! STEVE BLACK MAN IS BACK! Oh, wait, that's just Mason Ryan. Mah bad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> Miz just silenced every hater he ever had  This may end up sigged


really he need A-ri and a chair to still lose to Khali...I repeat Khali..when has Khali done anything relavent


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Mason Ryan will get punted. 

yawn. SO predictable.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Its Kauffman.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin'sThorn said:


> Who will Cole bring out?? Kat? David Letterman?!?


Honky Tonk Man?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Really don't get what Miz has to do to impress some people on here.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Again Miz is looking like a true star. I really like it. This Raw feels like a real RTWM Raw. FINALLY!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cant be Paul Heyman can it?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Terminator Orton to punt another Nexus member tonite


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

don't put barri griffiths on the FCW express yet randy!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Your Highness is going to be awesome.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> YEAH! STEVE BLACK MAN IS BACK! Oh, wait, that's just Mason Ryan. Mah bad.


wish it was blackman instead of babybatista


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty sure cole was talking this guy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's right Cole. Go back to your corner.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a feeling this is going to backfire on Cole....just to continue the recent theme


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> It's either Andy Kauffman or his ex wife.


Um...you do know tha Kaufman died like 20 years ago right?


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

E and C reunion on SyFy HELL YES


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If we got an interview out of Andy Kaufman, I would be so impressed, I'd never complain about the WWE again.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I would rather watch James Franco at the Oscars the anything the Miz does...end of story


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

When will they realize that Kahli is useless as a face. People hate him anyways, make him a heel...at least the hate will be directed at a heel and not a face.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Miz truely fuck up Khali with those chair shots. I didn't think WWE had it in them.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Brian Christopher? Kat? Jimmy Hart? HTM?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


> Um...you do know tha Kaufman died like 20 years ago right?


Damnit, I wanted him to believe he was still alive. And it was like 27 years ago. :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shit are we going to see

The Kat
Grand Master Sexay
Honky Tonk Man

tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

W>C said:


> pretty sure cole was talking this guy


Chris Hansen on Raw NEEDS to happen.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Brian Christopher? Kat? Kaufman? Jimmy Hart? HTM?


Chris Hansen


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Need some of this man to make this Raw EPIC!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been entertained for 30 minutes, meaning this is the best RAW in the past couple of months lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hemingway said:


> Cole interviewing Andy Kaufman?


I don't think will be Cole interviewing a dead man, Russo works for TNA :lmao


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Grand Master Sexay


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

W>C said:


> pretty sure cole was talking this guy


Fuck, owned.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Really don't get what Miz has to do to impress some people on here.


Have a good match with someone other than Bryan or Morrison.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> I would rather watch James Franco at the Oscars the anything the Miz does...end of story


Thats the definition of hater......hating something just for the sake of hating


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dudalizer said:


> Um...you do know tha Kaufman died like 20 years ago right?


Yes. That's why I'm so funny. 

EDIT: I would mark for Grand Master Sexay.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Chris Hansen on Raw NEEDS to happen.





He would go after Hornswoggle over making out with a 13-14 year old girl on national tv.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

thats because the only people who use Facebook (myself included) are Cena fans


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL Chris Hansen. I can totally picture that. 

"Take a seat, right over there...what are you doing here?"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully another staredown...Christ.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Jerry describe every match as possibly one of the best of all time?


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Cole needs to make fun of Mem-fus Ten-nuh-SEE like Kaufman to get uber heetz


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

W>C said:


> pretty sure cole was talking this guy


It's Mike Adamle


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Disciple514 said:


> The Miz truely fuck up Khali with those chair shots. I didn't think WWE had it in them.


I´m not sure they have. That looked like Miz got a bit overexcited. He really laid into Khali.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate how WWE is acting like this never happened


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Chris Hansen for GM.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

F*ck this feud.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I got over playing the game years ago.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena is gaining about 200 new fans every few seconds. I refreshed the page for the last minute and it was consistent...holy crap.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That said Vive Diu Rex, but I totally read it as WWE Durex.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Damnit, I wanted him to believe he was still alive. And it was like 27 years ago. :lmao


Same difference


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh how i love promo's during Mania season


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Showed a head shot with the chair in the promo?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

goldberg sighting


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

We're a half hour in and we've had about 2 seconds of wrestling. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

When HHH jobs, he only does it on the grandest stage of them all


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

So neither will be there tonight?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

HBK is so gonna screw Trips out of the win at WM.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

was it just me or were they really concentrating on khali's injury ??


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Personality of a Kit Kat


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

PARKOUR


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JoMo...don't do it


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol snooki booed


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vickie Guerrero is way better looking than Snooki.

And a better actor.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, she's so ugly.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, snooki is soooooo baaaddd


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha all the boos for Snoo-

FUCKING SHIT MY EYES FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Trying to destroy Morrison by teaming him up with snooki


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

this show is really brutal tonight


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is quality televisual entertainment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh snap, Vickie got Snooki'd.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol WOW I can't believe there is someone uglier than Snooki!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow Snookie with the slap...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn, Snooki did damn good there


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah. That isn't the Snookie we know from JS.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jomo joking, Snooki countering...wtf is this segment?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

LMAO VICKY LOOKS LIKE DAFFY DUCK LMAO !!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler...but I thought he was...."fired"!

Seriously, why is he still with Vickie?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

W>C said:


> pretty sure cole was talking this guy


He's is gonna come out and ask king to Please take a seat...right over there.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

DAAAAAAAAMMMNNN!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

lol Morrison "burn"


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude. Dolph Ziggler looks boss in that suit. And this is the first time I've ever used the word "boss" in this context.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie is looking more like a butch.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Commercial already??


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Morrison is a Bella twin!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Commercial

Promo video
Quick backstage segment

Commercial


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, they actually found someone who could make Morrison sound good by comparison :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> JoMo...don't do it


Might as well now. He just caught herpes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why its a ugly irritating toad











Oh and Vickie is there too


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

ffs another ad break. now i know why i never usually watch live.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Trying to destroy Morrison by teaming him up with snooki


way to bury the only babyface on raw who i can actually tolerate and root for


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

SNOOKI OWNS


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Ziggler...but I thought he was...."fired"!
> 
> Seriously, why is he still with Vickie?


Vickie is now his manager.

He was signed by the GM but Vickie needs to beat Trish Stratus tonight to be on RAW.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Vickie Guerrero is way better looking than Snooki.


Dude; go throw up on yourself


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha at the Kmart commercial


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

snooki saying vickie cant fit on a single page....has snooki looked in a mirror ? stupid bitch go back to NY


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

WIN !


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't get whats so great about Snooki. Shes shorter than Vickie and ugly.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Burying Morrison by pairing him with Snooki? Please, Morrison buries himself by sounding like a babbling mong on the microphone.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Snooki should fuck off


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is anybody else feeling like they should maybe be a little ashamed for watching wrestling while nuclear reactors are melting down in Japan?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dudalizer said:


>





TNAwesomeness said:


>


HOLY SHIT DOUBLE THOUGHTS AND PICTURES


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES! OOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

New US title graphic. Hopefully that means it will be defended more.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! The title's being defended!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

it's a shameful thing lobster head


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

TOO MANY LIMES !!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Too many limes too many limes!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is it Sheamus or King Sheamus?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

the ratings just went down.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sammy sweetheart the sweetest bitch you ever met should be on WWE.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And RAW just lost 1 million viewers


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHEAMUS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon Sheamus!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Let's go Sheamus!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fella! go get that belt!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

UH oh. King Sheamus to job tonight or win the U.S title. Either way he'll look bad


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kiss youur title goodbye Bryan


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is anybody else feeling like they should maybe be a little ashamed for watching wrestling while nuclear reactors are melting down in Japan?


No, because it's NOT nearly as bad as american news is making it out to be.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

stop.... jobber time

SHAMEUS.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> HOLY SHIT DOUBLE THOUGHTS AND PICTURES


lol i know, i thought i had a double post at first


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

so they dropped the king sheamus gimmick yet they still have "king sheamus" big and bolded in his titantron entrance


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Apparently Sheamus has abdicated the throne.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Sheamus to job here and head to SD.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Daniel Bryan!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Either there was a new US title graphic or we just don't remember it. The latter is very possible.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More like Milk and Fitness.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vickie >>> Snooki

I'd smash Vickie in ways even Richard Keys couldn't imagine.

LOBSTER!


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

TNAwesomeness said:


>


Consider yourself ninjad!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a shameful thing, lost his crown.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Gail


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What people don't know is Snooki and Vickie have worked together before. They once did a movie together.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok Sheamus must be losing after that.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fire his ass, DBD!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I am going to miss the jar of mayo


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this should be good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why couldn't this be saved for Wrestlemania? Its not like they had much else going for them anyway.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sheamus is winning here folks


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Sheamus to win by DQ?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Are they seriously having the Halloween addition of Muscle and Fitness in ****ing March?!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

sheamus reminds me of mr kennedy

a heel who i hate but not because he is good at getting heat but because he is just plain boring


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sheamus looked pretty impressive on that cover.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello gail


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

God she's gorgeous.

The belt AND Gail Kim, I mean.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> And RAW just lost 1 million viewers


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I sure hope they let this match go for a while.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Seeing the ref holding the belt with a serious look on his face while Bryan's song played was pretty funny


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What people don't know is Snooki and Vickie have worked together before. They once did a movie together.


lol there the same color as lawler


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Saint 17 said:


> No, because it's NOT nearly as bad as american news is making it out to be.


The American media needs to hype it to make a point about the evils of nuclear energy.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish they would just show Gail kim more. One of the sexiest Divas on the roster


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole trolling King hard.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

love db's intensity


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

bryan danielson vs sheamus = time to check out the heat game


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why couldn't this be saved for Wrestlemania? Its not like they had much else going for them anyway.


Sheamus wins tonight, rematch at 'mania.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK...Cole on the mic is actually nor bad. 

Cole on commentary...TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

too many limes ? NO... TOO MANY COMMERCIALS..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

James Franco > Daniel Bryan BY FARZ.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes another commercial!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is anybody else feeling like they should maybe be a little ashamed for watching wrestling while nuclear reactors are melting down in Japan?


as opposed to doing what?

what can i do that will help that situation?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

da fuck? we just had an ad break 2 seconds ago!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2011/03/90s-nick-sitcoms/35741/


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahh! go fuck yourself aaron's


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Prideisking said:


> I wish they would just show Gail kim more. One of the sexiest Divas on the roster


Seen it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE are idiots...adding wrestling to my 24/7 commercial stream.

YOU HAS A LAWSUIT ON UR HANDS!!1!!!q11


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

YEAH BABY! THANK GOD THAT WWE CRAP IS OVER.

TIME FOR SOME COMMERICALS BABY! WOOOHOO!!`


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> WWE are idiots...adding wrestling to my 24/7 commercial stream.
> 
> YOU HAS A LAWSUIT ON UR HANDS!!1!!!q11


:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

perro said:


> as opposed to doing what?
> 
> what can i do that will help that situation?


Praying silently in a dark corner if you're religious.

Crying silently in a dark corner if you aren't (I fall into this category)

And I wasn't being completely serious.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Keep the commercial's going please


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

We can only hope that they are getting rid of all these commercials early for a reason.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WHERE'S BARKLEY?!

THE FIVE BUCK BOX, IT ROX IT ROX


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

fuck cena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWE: Commercials (and some pro wrestling)


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

King of the Ring curse? That's one I've never heard of.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

the champerone is already on dvd lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wonder if brodus clay will be with ADR 2nite?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok let's play the "Where's Tarver?" game. He's going to be on his cell phone talking to the Situation while Snooki is flirting with John Cena.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh this started an hour early.
Did I miss anything?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That didn't look too good.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Do not...Not again...


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

OH GOD NOT AGAIN!!!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

OH NOES TEH AKNKLE !!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> WHERE'S BARKLEY?!
> 
> THE FIVE BUCK BOX, IT ROX IT ROX


That's old news, now we have 4 TIMES THE STEAK!
Although I haven't seen that commercial for awhile.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> WHERE'S BARKLEY?!
> 
> THE FIVE BUCK BOX, IT ROX IT ROX


LOL! That's when Taco bell first started pimping those boxes


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm....what's this? A white man in a modern arena using primitive fighting tactics against a significantly tanner, yet smaller human being?

I thought I was watching commercials, so you know what? fuck you. Ill go watch aarons somewhere else.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Phew.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus ya beastly fella ye!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice spot.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why did no one even mention Sheamus playing possum?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

bryan is making this look good while sheamus makes this look like hot garbage.. =/


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Why break it, if he held on for the full5 count he'd have lost by DQ and Sheamus would be gone


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

God bryan sucks


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus vs Bryan at WM will be awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crowd is awesome! Good job!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Come on Sheamus. This is the only time I'll ever root for you


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He should have screamed "You are not better than me!" when he kicked Sheamus in the head.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great fuckign match!

LONG LIVE SHEAMUS!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

UNITED STATES OF LIMES!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DBDown!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck yeah


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHEAMUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK A DOODLE!!! Awesome finish. 


I wish they had saved this match & the title change for Mania though.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The American media needs to hype it to make a point about the evils of nuclear energy.


Pinkie Pie approves this message.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice. Hope the rematch is at Wrestlemania!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Damnit


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes new US Champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

new champ!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New US Champ.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I am thoroughly entertained.

Eh they didn't have Danielson do much with the title anyway.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan at Mania


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

wrestlemania rematch.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

broke his jaw


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Great match. Thank fuck.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

YEEEAAAHHH!

Sheamus new US champ? I can get behind that.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

sheamus is us CHAMP good


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! G'wan Sheamus!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Good match between Sheamus and Bryan!


----------



## Strike90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done, fella.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw that kick by Sheamus coming a mile away. Sheamus had to win though. Hopefully his jobbing streak is over.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally Sheamus wins again


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait that was for the US title? well damn.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

meh I picked that one wrong.

Bright side is that now Bryan can get pushed out of the midcard and to the ME.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

KOTR Curse is broken!

I guess!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What a finish.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That ending was pretty sick!
I'm not really upset or shocked by this, already expected it. 
Should be a great match at Mania though.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm no fan of Sheamus, but that was a great match. Daniel Bryan carries 'em again!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

k


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rop3 said:


> Oh this started an hour early.
> Did I miss anything?


Daylight savings started (or ended, I forget how it works) on Sunday here in the States.

Rock had a taped segment making fun of cena who was a kid dressed up as Cena. Miz cut a promo (good heat) and then the GM announced Cena vs. ADR for later and Miz and Khali for right now. Riley interferes, Khali wins by DQ and Miz attacks him with a steel chair. And now this.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestlemania 27. Rematch for the US title. Book it


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Not surprised....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hopefully they have a rematch at WM, good match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That scissor kick is awesome.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

It must be nice to go from a 2 time WWE champ to the US champ.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

From WWE Champion, to King Of The Ring...

... and now United States Champion! Congrats Sheamus! Next stop, dark matches!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sheamus' bro kick is one of my favorite moves. looks so badass


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good match, crowd really got into it...does this fued continue?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

The curse of the king of the ring ? I thought that when you were king of the ring is when you knew you were about to be the shi=/


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

GDYC!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

THAT IS ALL.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Eh they didn't have Danielson do much with the title anyway.


What do you think they're going to have Sheamus do with it? :lmao


That was a really good match though.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL Cole.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

he looks like a baby standing in a crib


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the kat


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ads again.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Cole about to destroy........................right after these commercials


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

as long as it not Jerry's mom...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did Gail go back to the locker room? Where is she?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hopefully they'll have a rematch at WM where Bryan will go over


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jimmy Hart?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bryan is trending on twitter


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

hope its JR


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck all these commercials, I'll download Raw tomorrow.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm no fan of Sheamus, but that was a great match. Daniel Bryan carries 'em again!


Funny sheamus has put on great matches with Morrison as well


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

The ghost of Jerry's mom NEXT LIVE


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Cole time!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

King Battlezone said:


> The curse of the king of the ring ? I thought that when you were king of the ring is when you knew you were about to be the shi=/


I think you better do some research because the King of the Ring is a double-edged sword. Always has been.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it's the chick who showed her boobies at the Pay Per View that King used to be married to.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank fuck that wrestling's stopped, I was missing my commercials


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

jim fucking rosss it has to be


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Match was ok, really picked up towards the end.

If they face off at WM, i hope they get at least 15 mins.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

I couldn't swing the cost of tickets to Raw tonight. Looks like I'm missing a good show.

However, I couldn't see all these commercials if I was there!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe its the kat or whatever her name is.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

bringing back stacy carter here would be a nice twist that could really bring this cole lawler feud up a notch

its already the best feud going into mania but itd be even better with the kat


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ok missed the first hour hat have i missed?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are they talking about a "Curse of the King of the Ring"??? Bret Hart, Steve Austin, Triple H, Kurt Angle, Edge, Brock Lesnar, & Booker all achieved their greatest success in the company AFTER winning KOTR. Sure there were Billy Gunn, Mabel, William Regal, & to a degree Ken Shamrock, but there have been more successes after KOTR than failures.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> Thank fuck that wrestling's stopped, I was missing my commercials


seriously, I'm regretting watching this LIVE and not 30 mins behind on my DVR


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Rematch at WM leading to an awesome bryan and sheamus feud. Way to go wwe


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really get the feeling that they should have pushed this "Curse of the King of the Ring" for a little bit longer than mentioning it once or twice during that match. Now it's like, losing streak - hey maybe it's the curse of the King of the - whoops he won.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love the quotes from critics during the Chaperone commercial. Not ringing endorsements.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cole owns the mic. Why can't they have him be the GM and leave the other two on commentary or better yet, bring back JR.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The *United States* title....held by an *Irishman*? What madness it this


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WHERE'S MY FIVE BUCK BOX DAMNIT. IT ROX IT ROX.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> ok missed the first hour hat have i missed?


No Otunga, but good Rock promo.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's going to be The Kat.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol @ World Wildlife Fund commercial on UK tv during a WWE show. Irony.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Honky Tonk Man, doesn't he have some heat with Lawler and they are cousins


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Seamus is the hand of HHH. Indy guy making a splash? No no no.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Cole's guest will be none other than Jerry Lawler, the real Jerry Lawler... here to expose this talentless, uninterested, hack impostor that currently does color commentary.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess it's a given that Orton is winning tonight, seeing that it's his hometown and WWE hates the Nexus, right?


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Typically when they have this many ads near the beginning of a show it means they're freeing up a long ad-free block for an important segment later in the show.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

the sheamus danielson match was pretty good

hopefully they get a match at mania


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Thank fuck that wrestling's stopped, I was missing my commercials


Im in the same boat. Those scumbags are forcing me to watch this bullshit. I WANT AARONS DAMNIT. NOT THIS BULLSHIT.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"It's probin time."


Many guys have just found a new pickup line.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

the chaperone was NOT better than kindergarden cop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Simon Pegg & Nick Frost in another Bromance...with an alien!!! 

Ah hells yeah! Sign me up for that shit! Sure its not done by Edgar Wright, but still!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

virus21 said:


> The *United States* title....held by an *Irishman*? What madness it this


Meh, almost every European champion was from North America. And the IC title was originally supposed to be for people from North and South America only.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW, way to fucking bury the Aaron's commercial. Guess they're not looking to push their best talent. Arby's REALLY needed that TV time? Fuck this.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

ok we better get a long block before commercials again, this is getting ridiculous lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> the chaperone was NOT better than kindergarden cop


The Chaperone isn't even better than getting molested by a cop while in Kindergarten.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

These 5 Hour Energy commercials confuse me. Is it really that hard to make/drink coffee in the morning?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuck, I missed the first 45 minutes. How was it ?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> the chaperone was NOT better than kindergarden cop


Whoever said that should be castrated.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

WHY STEVE ?!>! lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

FU SCSA I wanted the wrestling god to be the guest ref


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm no fan of Sheamus, but that was a great match. Daniel Bryan carries 'em again!





cavs25 said:


> Funny sheamus has put on great matches with Morrison as well



This.

Sheamus is great in-ring.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Just saw the Autsin sign in the background.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why does the guy need 5 hour energy to read the paper?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> WOW, way to fucking bury the Aaron's commercial. Guess they're not looking to push their best talent. Arby's REALLY needed that TV time? Fuck this.


DAMN IT FORUMS, LET ME GIVE THE MAN POSITIVE REP.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I woulda puked if I was Cole.

Keystone is some HORRIBLE bum beer.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cole = best heel in business


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Seamus is the hand of HHH. Indy guy making a splash? No no no.


I'm pretty sure that Bryan and Sheamus are friends and travel buddies, so I kinda doubt that Sheamus would want to bury him. Now Triple H, on the other hand, is another story. He hates smaller guys even more than Vince, so I wouldn't put it past him to bury Bryan.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

im a bud light man myself... lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Fuck, I missed the first 45 minutes. How was it ?


Great Rock Promo

Great Miz Promo

Great Khali match

Sheamus wins U.S Title


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

don't go there cole...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honky Tonk Man

EDIT: Scratch that...Brian Christopher, lol


Holy Shit he looks awful!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

KINGS SON WOW


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GRAND MASTER SEXAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TOO COOL? AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

brian lawler lol


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Too Cool


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Called it!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Meh, almost every European champion was from North America. And the IC title was originally supposed to be for people from North and South America only.


It was humor


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

GRAND MASTER SEXAY!!! MARRRRKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GRANDMASTER SEXAAAAY!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Sexay!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

IM MARKING OUT BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian Christopher LOL!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GMS!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brian Christopher :lmao


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO the crowd has NO idea who he is!!


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

WTF IS DUSTY RHODES DOING OUT THERE...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NO ONE UNDERSTANDS


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf I'm I watching


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MARKING OUT FOR GRAND MASTER SEXAY WITH FULL ENTRANCE


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Sexay!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GRAND MASTER SEXAY


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

GRAND MASTER SEXAY


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

GRAND MASTER SEXAY

MARKING OUT. Wow is that him? lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow he doesn't look great! lol


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Grandmasta SEXAY!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

grand master sexay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck is that?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Grand mast ah Sexy in the house!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Splooge


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FINALLY...............



GRAND MASTER SEXAY IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol no one knows who he is


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol he still looks like a dumbass


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

grand master sexay doing it


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow....


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Crowd dead silent.
Crowd doesn't remember.
Crowd too young.

Next.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Mr. Anderson?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah Grand Master Sexy getting no crowd reaction


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF? Where is Rikishi?!?! Too Cool!


----------



## Strike90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

JEFF JARRETTTTTT


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at the ZERO reaction for GMS.

How does he not come out to the original 2cool music?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

ROFL!!! Brian Christopher. WOW!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh dear god...did he and Matt have the same trainer


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow....none of these people remember Too Cool? Really? Friggin 10 year olds.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TOO COOL! Mark out lol. Where's Rikishi?


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Damn. Zero crowd reaction -_-


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Grand master sexxay!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy shit.......i forgot how hilarious this music was


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess I'm not a good WWE fan. I have no idea who this is. I guess I'm about to find out.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

The quietness he's coming out to is awkward


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... and the crowd is completely dead.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

YES!!!!!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow he got old looking


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Something in the follicle region is making him look older.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Grand Master Sexay gets literally no reaction.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Haha Jerry looks so disapointed in Brian Christopher. lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what's with these old wrestlers coming back?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope Tool Cool reunites and does the dance


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SOMEONE CALLED GRAND MASTER SEXAY A FEW PAGES BACK!
Nicely done!

Why does he look sooooo old? 
:lmao
Get it Cole!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nobody there has a clue who he is.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> Crowd dead silent.
> Crowd doesn't remember.
> Crowd too young.
> 
> Next.


Complete silence outside of the music. LMAO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And the crowd is in stunned (or bored) silence!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Marking for the music.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole in maximum troll mode :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I want Scotty!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's a little fun fact for ya. In the Too Cool theme song when you hear the guy scream "ECABADADO!!!" that is actually from the very first Godzilla movie and spoken by one of the natives as he yells out to a boat. True story.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

this is the best music


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The crowd does not even remember him haha


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

lo the whole arena is like "WHO DA FUCKS IS DIS?!!?!"


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think the crowd realizes this is Grand master sexay lol.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, he looks fucking awful... he was over as shit 10 years ago


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't know he was the King's son


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Brian Christopher with them old school WM2000/No Mercy taunts.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

This is what they are showing for the 10 o'clock segment?

Seriously?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit he is fuckin ugly


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow that is the deadest crowd I have ever heard.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like a mixture of Ken Kennedy and Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

no pop for grandmaster sexay


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he got kind of fat....drugs have taken the toll on him


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No reaction whatsover...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I love how no one gives a damn.
:lmao


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

dude's high ..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Here's a little fun fact for ya. In the Too Cool theme song when you hear the guy scream "ECABADADO!!!" that is actually from the very first Godzilla movie and spoken by one of the natives as he yells out to a boat. True story.


:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no reaction from the crowd lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Psycho Sid said:


> I didn't know he was the King's son


Srs? lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Long time I didn't hear a legit Charlie Haas pop.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

No one in the arena knows who the fuck he is hahaha


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

am I watching Jerry Springer


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

GMS is blown up from just coming down to the ring haha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I marked. But he looks so different.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

This guy is out of breathe already


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Great Rock Promo
> 
> Great Miz Promo
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy crap... Brians face really resembles Jerrys more than it used to, or is it just me? Wow. The guy can still move also.

Wheres JR saying "I KNEW IT THAT HE WAS YOUR SON!!!"


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess he was the Janetty... I actually liked Scotty 2 Hotty more anyway


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

VRsick said:


> holy shit he is fuckin ugly


Like his dad.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

dead silence.. Wow! Bring back Rikishi damn it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol the Crowd

"who Would want you!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

scotty 2 hotty to come out


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao, dude looks he is about to pass out.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He's going for the Mr Kennedy look


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol zero reaction. This is what happens when you pander to these casuals who dont appreciate real wrasstlin.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Well that means no Too COOL re-union. I have never seen a crowd this dead. I´m sure Cole just did an unintended shoot on Lawler. Every fan in crowd wondering "welcome comeback", huh what. I don´think they believe he´s really his son. I think more believed the samll kid was really Cena.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jerry Lawler wanting to lose weight?


What I'm really saying is, DIET COKE SIGHTING.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shit just got real!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Breathe, Brian. Breathe.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I need a gif of that, pronto.

That will be the funniest moment WWE puts all year. That and Cole's dancing and zero reaction from the crowd


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i never knew he was lawler's son


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

OnTheMoney said:


> This is what they are showing for the 10 o'clock segment?
> 
> Seriously?


They're promoting the biggest matchup on the card. Not surprised.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

he looks gassed already.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

90% of the crowd have no idea who he is.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like a fat Mr Anderson these days.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO CHARLIE SHEEN


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Good comeback, Jerry.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a feeling this might kill the crowd. Noooooooooo! They need to bring out Orton after this to wake them up. And HHH and/or Taker had better be on this show tonight. Talk about lack of build.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

whats that box next to the announce table?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BANGIN IT BANGIN IT BANGIN IT OOOO MYYY THAT WAS INTERESTINGG.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheenis envy


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ooo the Charlie Sheen line


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

lawler totally buries his son i love it


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Thanks.


The Great Khali match wasn't great it was just you know a Great Khali match


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

this is a little fucked up


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow....I can't believe WWE is making Jerry and his kid say things like this too each other.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Loving father Jerry Lawler, everyone.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler calling his son a screw up is the face in this feud lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lawler is WINNING


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude is STILL out of breath? :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, Lawler trying to justify neglecting his kid. LMAO!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Random "WINNING!" from a crowd member was awesome.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Charlie Sheen > Lawler


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jordo said:


> whats that box next to the announce table?


Cole's cubicle.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> whats that box next to the announce table?


Coles Commentary box.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

nobody in the arena knows who he is haha ..i marked tho


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I would mark for LayCool and Too Cool interactions.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

And Jerry Lawler, YOU RAPED A LITTLE THIRTEEN YEAR OLD GIRL HAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

grand master sexay has a point


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"You wouldn't even acknowledge that I was your son."

Someone YouTube the Light Heavyweight Title Tourney final from 1997 then the promo the night after.

Yea.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Get over yourself........


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordo said:


> whats that box next to the announce table?


Cole sits in it to protect him from lawler.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is hard for me to watch.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sure you were, kid. Sure you were.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This heavy breathing he's doing is annoying.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol at Matthews "this is uncomfortable"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TOP HEEL.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

" this is uncomfortable".. lmao this might be a half shoot


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This promo has him severely winded.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

ive been watching wwe for awhile so i know too cool but every kid in the audience has no idea who the fuck he is


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

bring 2 Cool back to spice up the tag division


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

He was one of the biggest superstars?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Josh Matthews the truth teller: "This is uncomfortable" :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lawler's gonna deck him.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Jordo said:


> whats that box next to the announce table?


Cole's commentating while sitting in it so Lawler doesn't attack him, he's calling it the Cole Mine.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

GMS looks a fat Dolph Ziggler


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> i never knew he was lawler's son


They made fun of it all the time.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao GMS!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DON'T TAKE THAT SHIT! COME ON JERRY!


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

These fans are awful. What kind of people take the side of a bully who is a deadbeat dad.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

YOU JUST GONNA SIT THERE ARENT YOU DADDY?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

He needs to lose the gum, hit a treadmill, and for the love of god, get the dew rag and sunglasses back.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This is uncomfortable.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HuskyHarris said:


> And Jerry Lawler, YOU RAPED A LITTLE THIRTEEN YEAR OLD GIRL HAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


I've been waiting for that all night.

God bless Doug Gilbert.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Wow....I can't believe WWE is making Jerry and his kid say things like this too each other.


Really?

There have been like 100 McMahon feuds in the WWE, and another 1,000 family feuds in the WWE.

It's commonplace, to be honest.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Sure you were, kid. Sure you were.


There was a point were too cool was the most popular team in the WWE, and that actually meant some thing at the time


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cole is the real one bringing it tonight.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

JR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

salfjlasjfdlosakdjuzHJFS":OJSA"KFUAIH"SJMNSGASGFASD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HuskyHarris said:


> And Jerry Lawler, YOU RAPED A LITTLE THIRTEEN YEAR OLD GIRL HAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.





Epic!


OMFG, JR!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JR


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The MIGHTY JR


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JR BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

GO0D OL' JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

JR!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YES!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

yes!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JR!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKK OUT!!!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

J.R to save the DAY!!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

JR IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I just came!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

ROSS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHH SNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YYYYEEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

BAAH GOD!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bah gawd!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMGOMG


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



OH HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

a good segment gets better


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good OLe JR!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JR


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just legit marked out for Jim Ross.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

BAH GAWD .. BAH GAWD IS JR !!!! BAWWHHWHWHHWHHGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAWDDD !!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOMER EFFIN SOONER SON!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

JR!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

IT'S JR!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnnnnnnd jizzed in my pants


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

MARRRRRRRRKKKKKKINNNNNGGGGG OOUUTTTTTT !!!!!

JRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

OH MY FUCKINGG SWEEET JESUS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

JR!


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

HOLY FUCK JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JR BITCH!!!

Seriously, how many returns have their been in the last month?


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING BALLS AKSLDHFPAHDS; FADSLKHFJ SF


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JR! YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

JR JR JR BAH GAWD


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy shit! Legit Mark out. Almost choked on my bagel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes! Mark Out Moment!


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I AM FUCKING MARKING OUT! JR!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JR!!~! Now I'm marking out!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Called it.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy shit, it's Jim Ross!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

BAH GAWD!!!

JR! JR! JR!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This segment sucks....Wait a min..its JR!!!


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

JR crashed the forums.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Thank god for good ol JR


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JIM FUCKING ROSS

Save us.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

JR!!!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

JR!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JR has come to open a can of whoop ass!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

BAH GAWD IT'S J.R.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

AS GOD IS MY WITNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strike90 (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHAHA YESSSS JJJJRRRRRRR


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JR slap Cole fucking silly ..please


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

JR JUST OWNED THE FORUMS


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

literally have fucking goosebumps


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR JR


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

J.R.!

Somebody post the video of Swagger singing "BOOMER SOONER! BOOMER SOONER!"


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

JR!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

OWNED.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

forum crash!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

HOLY SWEEET JESUS FUCK!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I officially LOVE this segment.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole's horse riding walk. :lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

JR gets the massive pop!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I love Jim Ross.

No, not like that ...


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

JR JUST CRASHED THIS WEBSITE..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

perro said:


> There was a point were too cool was the most popular team in the WWE, and that actually meant some thing at the time


They were over because of the worm and Rikishi's thong. GMS had little to do with it. They were over as FUCK though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bring back JR now!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG HE'S GOING TO COME BACK


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Mark out moment


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BRING JR BACK ON ANNOUNCE TEAM!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DATABASE ERROR.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking JR FOR THE WIN


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hopefully he calls some matches


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

HELL YER JR BABY


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JR Crashing the Forum!
That's when you know you're big time!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE JIM ROSS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JR!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Again, Cole on mic is pretty good. I wish to God that would translate to the booth.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

JR is crashing the forum. Should have seen this coming since JR is Lawlers old commentating buddy. Get him JR!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this is by far the best segment of the night so far and I even marked for the too cool music because I know who Brian Christopher was/is...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

typical "voice of the wwe" being the fans speech.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

im digging this show so far.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

forum crashed before he even fuckin introed lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE CASKET'S ON FIRE!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DREW CAREY TO COME OUT AND PWN BOTH THESE CLOWNS!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

marking out just hearing that sexy voice


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

*DEAR GOD JR'S BROKE THE FORUM IN HALF!!!*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kangaroos?

the hell?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I really want JR to commentate on WM


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

really wish JR would just knock him on his ass


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JR to come back after WM. If anything WWE, just do that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RAT BASTARD BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

he HAS to call Lawler vs Cole at WM


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RAT BASTARD! SONNED!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw. I thought they were gonna bring back the Weasel gimmick


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Rat Bastard >>> Sucker


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole = rat bastard


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

RAT BASTARD!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

rat bastard


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, there goes PG......


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

your a rat bastard Cole...is that the first time JR cussed???


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AHHASHAD OWNED!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Heh, rat bastard.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao You are a rat...bastard :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

ASS AND BASTARD IN ONE NIGHT. Thought I'd never see the day again.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

So I think we can all agree that Cole and Lawler should get top billing at Mania, right?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD! RAT BASTARD!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Stone Cold needs to come out for old time sake


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

KNOCK HIS ASS OUT JR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Give him the Stunner Jim


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

JR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok kinda embarrassing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

business is about to pick up


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rat Bastard? I marked.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's time for a slobberknocker.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

FUCK HIM UP JR!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GO JR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG, JR is stripping, he must have been working out!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Too Far Cole TOO FAR!
JR'S ABOUT TO WHOOP YOU UP!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole, JR, keep your clothes on please.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Unleash the gut!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole's getting a bit of a gut


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

He's got an NWO shirt on underneath!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Swagger in 3... 2...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

choke him with the tie!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Commentator fight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

There goes WWE's deal with Mattel.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Doesn't JR hold a victory over HHH?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Handicap match...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh what the fuck


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

J.R removed the hat, it's going down


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Medic!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

O NO NOT JR!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They not seriously going to do this?

Thank you Jack Swagger!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, here we go.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The fuck did swags come from? ll American American Ninja.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THWAGGA THE RAT BATHTAD!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

u know wwe is in the shits when an announcer who has been off tv for 1.5 yrs is more over then 90% of the roster


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

RAT BASTARD YER BABY . I really want JR to come back on raw for good.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*MAKE IT A HANDICAP MATCH FOR WM. NAO!*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Swagga!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole and swagger win again

lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck you Swagger


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Here comes the Austin chants?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, not JR .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YOU MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I ALWAYS feel bad when they beat up JR. Always.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

I dont ever watch Smackdown... they got Swagger using the Angle Lock now? Fuck WWE.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG COLE WTF


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh FUCK OFF


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JR's selling is amazing. That man is a treasure.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Swagger just got the most heat he'll ever have in his career


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Please let the glass shatter...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol at Cole jumping on his back.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this sucks


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No one comes to Jr's aide but King?

OK.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha JR crashed the place.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta admit this is gonna build some good heat.

Sadly its 10x the heat Cena/Miz will ever receive.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a Swaggie, it tastes like heaven!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cole/Lawler has the best build of all the WrestleMania matches.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

about as boring as the nexus beat downs week after week.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

this match is going to be more interesting than the main event =/.. both of them anyways


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

GET HIM SWAGGER! GET HIM SWAGGER! 
GET HIM SWAGGER! GET HIM SWAGGER! 
GET HIM SWAGGER! GET HIM SWAGGER!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I ALWAYS feel bad when they beat up JR. Always.


Ultimate sympathy machine. Better than a thousand Jeff Hardys (pre-TNA) or a hundred Spike Dudleys.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

incredible segment


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

swagger needs to watch old Kurt Angle matches and learn the right fucking way to do an ankle lock.....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JR sells better than R-Truth.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole doing the ankle lock wtf


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

JR Sells better than half the WWE roster LMAO!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GRAB THE ROPE JR!!!! THE ROPE!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Knock it off Cole you're gonna botch something.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JR is really popular in the WWE lockerroom, probably nobody back there knows who he is like Brian Christopher and the crowd.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vince McMahon really hates Jim Ross, man...this is sad.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cole + Ankle lock=WIN!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

JR needs to give Cena some selling lessons...


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO!!! "GAWD ALMIGHTY!!"


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where's the shatter glass


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

GOD ALMIGHTY

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How's that feel JR? How's that feel JR? How's that feel JR? Get im Swagger Get im Swagger


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

This feud is fucking awesome.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Cole looks and sounds like a total ****** when he does the ankle lock.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao Cole does a better Ankle Lock than Batista


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow that Cole ankle lock looked disturbing hahaha


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Michael Cole giving JR the ankle lock = heat for life


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm waiting on swagger to start winning matches with a broken freakin neck.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

God almighty! Haha JR is awesome.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

This segment has gone on way too long.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck off WWE creative.

Perfect time for Orton, Cena OR ANY FACE IN THE BUSINESS to come out and get over and they do nothing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cole fucking owns


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MICHAEL COLE ANKLE LOCK

JR: "GOD ALMIGHTY!"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> cole and swagger win again
> 
> lmao



don't forget Charlie Sheen!!!


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

Does Cole have a hidden mic or is he that loud?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Did JR just call his own ankle lock, LOL

EVEN IN-RING HE BEATS COLE IN COMMENTATING


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is this the only properly built feud


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Worst.Anklelock.Ever.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Could you see JR announcing his own ankle being snapped?

IT'S BROKEN IN HALF, HE KILLED IT!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Just an awesome segment, Fucking awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole just legit broke JR's ankle.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Total Package said:


> JR sells better than R-Truth.


this


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Doesn't JR hold a victory over HHH?


Yep he does


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That actually was a good segment. 

I still hate the most built up match for Wrestlemania is between announcers, but what can you do?


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Epic heat for Swagger, he's a Oklahoma traitor


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

This is shaping to be one of the best Raw's in a long time


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cole huffin and puffin will puting JR in the ankle lock. Go back to the gym son.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't believe this match has a fucking better build up than all the other matches on the card!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cole vs kurt angle - wm 45


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JR calling the action :lmao


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

This feud is fucking amazing, can't wait for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao JR selling the ankle lock from Cole is one of the funniest things I've seen in wrestling.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess im watching smackdown.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This has been one hell of a Raw!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What? They are feeding him Alberto del Rio already? fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Did JR just call his own ankle lock, LOL
> 
> EVEN IN-RING HE BEATS COLE IN COMMENTATING


That's why he's in the hall of fame


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

This Cole/Lawler feud is actually being built really well. Why can't they do this with the rest of the card? Cole is such a geeat heel.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"OHHHHHHHHH GAWD ALMIGHTY!"

His announcing skills even help him sell. :lmao


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Eand C Promo! Hell Yeah!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Christian to go heel this friday!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Thumbs up if E&C should use the old entrance theme.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Edge and Christian Next Tag Team Champions For The Win!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> cole vs kurt angle - wm 45


Submission Only match of course.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Begging for a 5 second pose segment! 
E&C two weeks in a row! Nice!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

great segment. great show so far


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

E&C Tag Title match for SD this week? AWESOME.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn, just think if JR hadn't removed his tie first. We could have been free of Swagger and Cole both if they had used it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I might just see SD! for the first time since before SyFy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

yawnnnn

mason ryan to get punted


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

its official:

Cole/King has the best hype going into Wrestlemania

loving this RAW so far


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Looked like JR was in legit pain there. Damn. That eventually turned into a great segment when GMS left and JR came out. Good stuff.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Sad when the match between the two announcers gets way more time for build then any other match for WM.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lawler/cole is a damn good feud


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jesus, I still can't believe that probably the most hyped match heading into Wrestle-fucking-Mania is between 2 announcers. ANNOUNCER-Mania!! This is crazy lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This continued burial of Aaron's is too much. I don't even know why I bother watching this shit. They fucking push Optimum Online to the moon and I'm sick of it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

E&C Reunion! Bout fuckin' time! Only been calling for it forever.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jordo said:


> yawnnnn
> 
> mason ryan to get punted


Well it's Randy's hometown right?
So they might go the other way


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

Cole+wrestling = hilarious.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

8 minutes of Mason Ryan domination over Orton, 1 RKO and 123. Ryan gets punted


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4masonryangetspunted.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"JR, we're gonna have Swagger put you in the Ankle Lock."
"Great, the kid needs a push."
"Then Cole's gonna do it too."
"Hnnnnnnngghhhh."


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really think im going to have nightmares of what was just called an ankle lock.....damn


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Tung!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Twitter said:


> DepressedDarth Darth Vader
> How'd twitter find out about "Grand Master Sexay," Padme's bedside nickname for me?? Next thing you know "Bedwetting Sith" will be trending.


Turn it up!


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Well heel Cole has been given so much air time lately, he HAS to be the biggest feud of Wrestlemania or else it's all a waste.

JR, JBL, Stone Cold, Grandmasta Sexay, and Jack Swagger can't all be wrong.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has been a great RAW. I can't lie. 

Orton to punt Mason. 
Something HAS to be going down at Mania for Nexus. Something! 
Or are they really just going to end like this.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh good, I was hoping and Edge and Christian would have one last hurrah as tag champs before one or both of them retired!


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

JR just crapped on the locker room


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otunga


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Epic hometown pop


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Liniert said:


> 8 minutes of Mason Ryan domination over Orton, 1 RKO and 123. Ryan gets punted


what makes you think that?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

and now it's time for Mason Ryan to be punted back to FCW.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

W>C said:


> Otunga


whereis my sexy man


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Young Randall


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Writer's fail. 

Cole and Lawler couldn't touch each other until WM. But sticking to a storyline is well...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JR was selling before Cole even had it on all the way. :lmao


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Question about Edge this Friday.

I notice he has a tag team title match this week with Christian.

I live in Kansas City (where Smackdown will be tomorrow for the taping on Friday) and it says in the local commercial that Mysterio, Edge and the Big Show face off against Wade Barrett and his stable (forgot who) in a 5 vs 3 match. So is that going to be the dark match? Edge's second match will be the dark match?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I could watch Tung get punted all day.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

all in all... said:


> what makes you think that?


Because that's how every Orton match goes?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Home town boy lol.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I'm here to call the action in the ring."

THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DO IT.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so if Orton punts Mason tonight....who is left for next week? what will he do on Raw?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

THE POSE!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Austin comes back and Orton goes back to the old pose....coincidence? I think not


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The legend killer pose?!?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

all in all... said:


> what makes you think that?


The past eight months?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Philip Jack Brooks, Esquire.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What people don't know is Snooki and Vickie have worked together before. They once did a movie together.


Oh I think I saw that one!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I miss the Nexus theme.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're showing his family?
Doesn't really help his image does it? Hahaha.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, no more Nexus theme.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ortons family is here=Orton is getting his ass kicked


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Mason really needs to win this. This has been a great Raw so far without supercena or super Orton.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn orton's wife is a milf


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

randys bird hello mrs orton rawrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

yes, mason comes out to this fire burns...sweet!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Writer's fail.
> 
> Cole and Lawler couldn't touch each other until WM. But sticking to a storyline is well...


It was always "King can't touch Cole" from conception. The announcers messed it up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

mason ryan is fucking massive


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mason-Tista!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Punk/Orton build would be better if Punk wasn't carrying around the Nexus.

We've had 3 weeks (4 counting tonight) of build waisted on them.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, Ryan is just too bamn big.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Randy, 
what happened to your blonde wife when HHH kicked your door down?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess it's Masons turn...

I'm not really feeling this fued to be honest.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF? Why isn't Batista shooting laserbeams out of his hands like the good ol' days?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Paul Heyman on Twitter : Mason Ryan is next...or as i say:turn over to other channels 6 minutes ago via TweetDeck from Weinstadt, Rems-Murr-Kreis


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

New tights for Ryan? That's a good sign.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Orton having Evolution flashbacks with Mason


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Joostin45 said:


> Because that's how every Orton match goes?


i was being sarcastic


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

What happened to Batista's pyro?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Hey Randy,
> what happened to your blonde wife when HHH kicked your door down?


She dyed her hair? Or it was an actress. Either way, who cares.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Cole/Lawler is being built so well. It's great. It is easily the best built angle so far heading into Wrestlemania. The creative team sucks and should be ashamed of themselves. A match between two commentators is being better built than both World Title matches.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mason Ryan moves like he's trying desperately to avoid a diarrhea explosion.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Baptista to get punted tonight.

You heard it here first.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Mason better not get the punt.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> WTF? Why isn't Batista shooting laserbeams out of his hands like the good ol' days?


I'd love for him to return tonight....dancing like an 8 year old....


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

all in all... said:


> i was being sarcastic


My bad - sorry!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Orton will be counted out when punk goes after his family.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Someone had fun with the canned tan spray I see.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Joey Styles tweeted:



> I am SO tempted to run down there and pull Cole off of JR.


We could've had a true announcer brawl.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"GET YOUR HANDS OFF MY DADDY!"
"Don't worry baby. Daddy's gonna Punt his head soon~"


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Hey Randy,
> what happened to your blonde wife when HHH kicked your door down?


Maybe he's a Mormon.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Ryan beating Orton in St Louis would get him unreal heat


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Total Package said:


> She dyed her hair? Or it was an actress. Either way, who cares.


I was being sarcastic.. That was an actress.. Just pointing out WWE's failure to keep a storyline.. again..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Mason Ryan moves like he's trying desperately to avoid a diarrhea explosion.


bet he's really regretting the white trunks


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

??? How is Steve Batistwo able to hold Orton up with all that oil?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Slow count.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Dear God this dude is so fucking slow.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

super orton


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Yawn here comes super Borton...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Super Orton powers up in 3...2...1...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Quick RKO out of nowhere was always coming.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Randy Orton officially has had more people play his wife than Uncle Phil.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love in this storyline the group that used to surround the ring and jump on guys (nexus) 2 seconds after the bell now has to watch from the up of top of the ramp.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why is punk so far from the ring?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Super Orton again!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

what a waste of 5 mins.....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck i blinked....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It.

Is.

So.

Stale.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, even Mason Ryan's trunks looks like Batista's. I hope you're all ready for a Mason Ryan over-push in a few months.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

So I guess the same finish 2 weeks in a row wasn't enough for WWE was it?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

PUNT. PUNT. PUNT.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

here comes the punt...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton wins. shockhorror.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

here comes a punt


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No punt. Please.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really? REally?
I'm actually not that shocked.

But SOMETHING has to be going down with Nexus at Mania. SOMETHING!


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

As much hate as Cena has gotten for Super Cena. Orton takes it to a new level.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Randy Orton's nickname should be the "Travel Agent", because everyone he faces lately goes on a trip to Florida!


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

awesome match...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*gets dominated*
Random RKO
Win


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao again.

What an awful "feud".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im actually happy that is gonna be punk vs Orton with no interference.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton has now limited his moveset to one move lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Mason Ryan moves like he's trying desperately to avoid a diarrhea explosion.


When your going against the viper and you think you might need a diaper...diarrhea diarrhea


Yeah i know, go ahead and ban me mods that was stupid lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

legend killer pose


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

orton doing the beautiful people entrance


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Typical Orton match. Meh.

So we still have Trish vs. Vickie and Cena vs. ADR in 45 minutes? What other segment might they queeze in there?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Liniert said:


> 8 minutes of Mason Ryan domination over Orton, 1 RKO and 123. Ryan gets punted


Not quite, only lasted about 3 minutes. :gun:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He should start "Ortin' up" :lmao :lmao :lmao...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man this feud got dry fast. Poor Punk.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Orton's one greasy oily mofo.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Mason Ryan is garbage.GARBAGE.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

THANK GOD! Punted right back to FCW where he belongs!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This will look good in the video package.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ortons face :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And Orton does in 3 weeks what Cena couldn't do in half a year lol.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Orton is fucked up lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Unfuckingbelievable. Orton has now punted out every single member of Nexus. They are as good as dead and buried.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If I were CM Punk, I'd crack up looking at that.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

In before Randy dislocates a shoulder again


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o look, this again


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

lol someone gif that


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Horse shit. Mason barely scratched the surface and he's already being sent back.

Yeah so much for pushing the young stars!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton needs to stop that. he literally looks like a retard.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

This week , in beetle wars..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I know he's called "The Viper" but is that really a good reason to have Orton literally act like a snake? Seems a bit silly. Cool segment otherwise.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

orton is sick


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ortons wife..is in the ring...she turns on him and joins Punk in Nexus

they then have Punk and his wife at a water park...that will bring in ratings

see what I did there


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton is a freak


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

randy acts like an angry pervert


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was pretty epic


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cm punk the snake charmer lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That was a perfectly timed face off with loads of intensity.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy crap......that was good

WWE is doing awesome tonight with their builds, and this punk vs orton feud is excellent


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The FCW Killer, Randy Orton!


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Time for a new gimmick, Orton.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bye bye, Sheep-shagger.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> Ortons wife..is in the ring...she turns on him and joins Punk in Nexus
> 
> they then have Punk and his wife at a water park...that will bring in ratings
> 
> see what I did there


TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

A stretcher? LOL. 

They are really selling Orton's punt.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd like to take credit for calling Mason Ryan getting punted, but it was there for everyone to see. Obvious. Boring. Fuck off.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Snooki to turn heel and let Vickie win?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

seriously ?

The GM could've setup a Mason/Orton match with the stipulation of Nexus being banned from ringside at WM, instead we've had 4 weeks waisted on Orton taking out Nexus

But thank god it's over, now we can have the buildup without the Nexus.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Orton's one greasy oily mofo.


you would think so to look at him but snakes skin is actually very dry


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

TripleG said:


> OK, I know he's called "The Viper" but is that really a good reason to have Orton literally act like a snake? Seems a bit silly. Cool segment otherwise.


was just thinking about this...why is he acting like a snake?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Vickie and Smush Smush....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

snooki is like just as fat as vickie


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so what's Orton gonna do next week? there is no one left to punt.

and im pretty sure that Orton's dominance means Punk is winning clean at Mania


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..why is Vicki there agan..thought she was gone..again


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

snooki is sexy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

She even looks like shit airbrushed onto a magazine cover.



Jordo said:


> snooki is sexy


Sure. If you're in to woman/duck hybrids.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Snooki really his fatter than Vickie. I just don't get it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Have to have Trish/Vickie/Snookie then Cena, so I guess there will be no Taker/HHH build.. lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cant wait for that dvd to arrive


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Randy Orton has been pretty boring lately


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Really want this DVD.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

LMAO Vince with the combover


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Jordo said:


> snooki is sexy


No. Poor hygiene.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Orton punting his way to wrestlemania. I guess Nexus is done then?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I want to see that Wrestlemania DVD.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YER HAIRDO IS PISSIN ME OFF!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Punk will be sent back to ROH by the end of Mania.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

your hairdo is pissing me off!!

Bill DeMott ftw


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Evilerk said:


> Ortons wife..is in the ring...she turns on him and joins Punk in Nexus
> 
> they then have Punk and his wife at a water park...that will bring in ratings
> 
> see what I did there


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Snookie is just awful.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Snookie looks a lot better in person than she does on that magazine... she looks like a *huge* whore on that rocket...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Your hairdo is pissin' me off!" still gets me to lol.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Total Package said:


> TNA! TNA! TNA!


Wait was this a real angle? Who? Where?


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

never ever heard of snookie

why waste time with her why dont they just instead build up to wrestlemania more

so far the only mania match i care about is cole lawler and i can see that on youtube 30 minutes after it airs

for 65 bucks they better start the hype machine or its live streams once again


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anybody beat Aaron's?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> so..why is Vicki there agan..thought she was gone..again


She has a match against Trish coming up to determine if she stays on RAW or is gone.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FINALLY, AARON'S!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The irony behind Ausin's comment "your hairdo is pissing me off" is it's the same damn hairdo he used to sport when he started out as "Stunning" Steve Austin in WCW early 90s.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Johnny Danger said:


> Wait was this a real angle? Who? Where?


Karen Angle/Jeff Jarrett, I think. They do all sorts of "inside the Jarrett's home" video packages.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

orton drop the punt for a dick-stomp


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Johnny Danger said:


> As much hate as Cena has gotten for Super Cena. Orton takes it to a new level.


this in a nutshell.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jackass 3 is awesome


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I keep seeing this Aaron's commercial. What is it exactly? A ******* Best Buy or something?


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

anybody else want that Mania DVD badly? lol whens it come out? i couldnt catch the release date.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think HHH or Taker are going to be on the show tonight. WTF are they doing with this? It should be on the live show for all the hype they are giving it. Fucking hell.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

how many week's was mason ryan on raw for? 7 weeks? too short


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> jackass 3 is awesome


Your standards suck.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

snookis got sumo wrestler face


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I could seriously see punk go over orton at WM.

Orton has been dominating so far so it looks like punk has no chance. Punk pulls off the kayfabe shock win which makes his heel persona even greater


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

korndogg123 said:


> The irony behind Ausin's comment "your hairdo is pissing me off" is it's the same damn hairdo he used to sport when he started out as "Stunning" Steve Austin in WCW early 90s.


Until he realised he looked like Tony Little.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Drew Carey LOL!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I pissed on that arch once, like 15 years ago.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

W>C said:


> Cant wait for that dvd to arrive


what edition you orderd?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

REALLY WWE?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

................Are.......you............fucking..........kidding.............me.........


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

shattered_dreams said:


> snookis got sumo wrestler face


She's half duck, bro.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

If this goes nowhere soon then I'm gonna go back to watching My Little Pony.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God damn I wish Kane still had that badass mask.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Trish in her 20s, marking


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That rumble was epic


----------



## Freak on a Leash (Feb 3, 2004)

Drew Carey representing fuck yeah haha!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

> When Trish was hot.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Aplomb.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatt Lardy & Meth Hardy sighting in the old Rumble 2001


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordo said:


> what edition you orderd?


blu-ray since it offers more matches.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Koko B Ware must be happy, he won't be the laughing stock of the HoF for the next month of so.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DREW CAREY???
Wow, I actually remember watching this. I was pretty young. 
But this doesn't make ANY sense to have him in the HOF. NONE!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at Trish slutting it up in the old days. Lovely.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Drew Carey has lost LOADS of weight. Fair play to him.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Raven sighting...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait a minute.....Drew Carey in the HOF???? fpalm


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Drew....Carey?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh god, it actually is just a ratings push.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL I can't..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Quoth the Raven.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I remember that Rumble with Drew, great moment and great PPV_


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Drew Carey looks so different these days lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what and why


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow.....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont get it....how many times was Carey on WWF/E


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> DREW CAREY???
> Wow, I actually remember watching this. I was pretty young.
> But this doesn't make ANY sense to have him in the HOF. NONE!


the Celebrity wing Dood


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck off Cole you annoying tit head.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Drew Carrey looks like a Cancer Patient with hair. Bad, uncut hair.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

worst announcement in WWE history, drew carey, jeezus...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

trolled hard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> > When Trish was hot.


What do you mean when?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Did you know Drew Carrey had a hole in his hand? I saw him drop an olive through it.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, seriously....is WWE putting all their eggs into the Cole/Lawler basket? Really?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The ankle lock he has mastered. :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Drew Carey in the HOF. I think WWE just beat Vince Russo putting the WCW world title on David Arquette.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Cole.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Woah woah woah, production crew just owned Cole

ZACH RYDER MARKING


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Drew Carey LOL!


*insert Tiger Ali Singh*

Drew Curry? Who's Drew Curry?

lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Drew Carey looks so different these days lol.


He looks like he bought a Ric Flair training kit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF TRISH!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL zack ryder


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo you know it!


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

glad they cut cole off


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ryder just got the rub.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Zack Ryder finally made RAW!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh God


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ZACK RYDER SIGHTING!! WWWYKI


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

RYDER SIGHTING.

WOO. WOO. WOO. YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

We need some Otunga pics now. Otunga brightens up many a mans day.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Woo Woo Woo


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why is everyone freaking out by Drew Carey's induction? Don't you remember there's a *Celebrity Wing*? Chill out.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Zack Ryder spotted!


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

World's collide


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

WWWYKI!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Come on wwe, we want Ryder!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Trish needs to go blonde


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zach Ryder now has gonnorhea. Woo woo.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Trish way hotter now than she was back when she was in the WWE.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fucking bullshit. SNooki needs more ryder in her life. You know it, bro.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Zack Ryder is still employed?


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

ZACK RYDER SIGHTING!

2 SECONDS OF AIR TIME! WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Trish, I can already see Snooki turning heel and her actually jobbing to Vickie.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is unemployment so high?

Because Zack Ryder's doing all the jobs.

Go watch his youtube show.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Zach! Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

and thats zack ryders raw appearances done for 2011


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg 3 some with them 2 yes please


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

woo woo woo


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> That rumble was epic


I just noticed even Kane is going wtf are you doing at Drew Carey after he eliminates himself. Anyway, WWE is such a sad shell of itself from even a few years ago. These Raw's are painful to watch


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHY DOES HE NOT GET MORE AIR TIME!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

not fucking long enough!!!! at least zack got 5 seconds lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Trish looking beautiful!

Hey, it's....umm...what's his name. Oh yeah, Zack Ryder! Haha. At least they gave him a little something. 
Woo Woo Woo You Know It.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Trish and Snooki to have a live sex celebration after Trish beats Vickie.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

WWWYKI!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Snooki looks like marginally better looking version of that annoying bitch from That's So Raven.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

trish looks so fucking hot.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Zack Ryder finally back on RAW!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Zack Ryder sighting!!!


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

haha i was there that night with Drew Carey at the rumble. brings back a great memory for me, but he def. doesn't deserve to be in the HOF


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeff Hardy had more time on WWE tv this week then he did on TNA's ppv. Yeah..I went there.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

So does all of this mean I get Lawler, Cole , and Vickie as playable characters in SVR 2012 ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga pics please?


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Trish looks worn out. The hell happened to her?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> Zack Ryder is still employed?


You know it Bro, Woo Woo Woo


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Snooki looks like marginally better looking version of that annoying bitch from That's So Raven.


Raven?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

It's crazy how Cole/King is the best built up Mania match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I swear the IWC loves the guy who gets the least amount of exposure like he's the next Rock.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopefully Zack sneaks his way into the Snooki match and Oooooooooh Radioooooooooo hits


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

shuriwhisper said:


> Trish looks worn out. The hell happened to her?


Oh... sorry


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

john force's daughter makes danica patrick look like sumo snooki


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

echOes said:


> ZACK RYDER SIGHTING!
> 
> 2 SECONDS OF AIR TIME! WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!


That OK, his youtube videos are much better!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Drew Carey makes a 2 min appearance on WWE TV and gets in the Hall of Fame. Wtf!? I guess they are really scraping the barrel this year.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Jordo said:


> otunga pics please?


I started, now carry it on!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

shuriwhisper said:


> Trish looks worn out. The hell happened to her?


She's not 20 anymore.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

only two guys can make the database crash...JR..and Zack Ryder


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ivanka trump


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow they still haven't sold out the Garden show? They are still advertising tickets are available here...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I swear the IWC loves the guy who gets the least amount of exposure like he's the next Rock.



You gotta see his youtube videos.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SP103 said:


> I swear the IWC loves the guy who gets the least amount of exposure like he's the next Rock.


I swear, there's always some aloof schmuck worrying about what the majority likes.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

punx06 said:


> Drew Carey makes a 2 min appearance on WWE TV and gets in the Hall of Fame. Wtf!? I guess they are really scraping the barrel this year.


But it means Zack Ryder's _almost_ eligible to go in next year.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

TheOneBillyGunn said:


> haha i was there that night with Drew Carey at the rumble. brings back a great memory for me, but he def. doesn't deserve to be in the HOF


How about Pete Rose? :gun:


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Diary of a wimpy kid doesn't look like it would be that much better than The Chaperone. Just dumb.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> > When Trish was hot.


Are you a blind man or jealous woman?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Best seller.....


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> You know it Bro, Woo Woo Woo


Woo woo woo!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Snooki knows how to write?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess next year Donald Trump goes into the HoF.

And Snooki is a best selling author? You know that editor put in overtime.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow.... nobody cares


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh fuck off with this shit. Jesus.

Look at those thighs!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Sn(.)(.)ki


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

seems weird without taz going OH OH OH!


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

wtf......snookie + WWE =


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

The alphabet > Cole


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheik must be marking


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omgggggggg yes please


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

btk cole... kinda stands for something else


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_IDK, I'd like to balance Snookie on my dick_


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

When did Danny Devito come to RAW? Oh wait, that's Snooki.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

what the hell is a snooki.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

she is so ugly to me


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Oh... sorry


:lmao You're a dead set star mate!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Could someone explain in one or two sentences why this cum guzzler is famous?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this the chick from the Chaperone that Hornswoggle molested with a fake tan and a Boob job?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> I started, now carry it on!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dead silence.......mission accomplished


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lmao @ Cole thrashing Snooki.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why do they always announce evrerything? just hit the music and start the segment.

they do it with everything, "please welcome the wwe champ...blah blah" and then the segment starts.

no need, it kills the crowd


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

she is short


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

"New York Times Best-Seller" *you have fucking issues USA.* fpalm


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

waiting for hornswoggle to come in and propose...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope for the wrestlers' sake they disinfect the ring after this segment


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Sunk Fnukki.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHAT DOES IT DO.!!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Trish Status?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

How short is she?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what up??

r truth please fuck her.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh my god, her accent sounds horrible


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

St. Louis booing Snooki makes me respect my state a little bit more.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm hearing boo's. Need to get louder. Hahaha.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Snooki knows how to write?


i think it was a coloring book


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That fucking song. fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey WWE, this shit sucked when TNA did it and it sucks more when you do it.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Bring Little Guido out


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

And thus begins the trend of WWE ripping off TNA ripping off stupid stuff...

I'm calling it.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn how short is Snooki.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

A wild Snooki appears!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cringe...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vickie is in better shape than snooki....


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Trush Shratus


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

vickie is getting in shape


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, conveniently a No DQ match. I wonder what's going to happen? Derpidy derp.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lic05 said:


> "New York Times Best-Seller" *you have fucking issues USA.* fpalm


meh, there are cookbooks that are called "best sellers"


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

If you go to Wikipedia and search for Cole, the Ankle Lock is listed as his finishing move.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

That song is amazing "I'm crazy, get loud, let's party, get loud, I'm crazy, let's party, get crazy, get loud, I'm loud, I'm crazy, get crazy, and loud, and crazy, let's party"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _IDK, I'd like to balance Snookie on my dick_


Hope you like syphilis.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

punx06 said:


> Damn how short is Snooki.


Like 4'10"

Technically, she's a dwarf.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mmmmmm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they have her wrestle? 

Why do they have her talk? 

WHY IS SHE THERE???


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

to be fair Vicky has gotten in great shape....


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

queen heel returns to raw. wow, i can barely hear her


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Snooki turing heel!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The heat magnate queen arrives.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How is Vickie even remotely fat?


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wtf is a snookie?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

all in all... said:


> meh, there are cookbooks that are called "best sellers"


hell there are Professional wrestling autobiographies that are best sellers


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

God... that picture is ATROCIOUS


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

she even looks ugly on the cover..


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

snookis got the hall pass effect on vicki


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF!!! lol.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL damn Vicki! I just love her.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Ban all females from the WWE please.

Unless they are a 10 and half naked_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I actually agree with Vicky. That does look better.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

really...


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

shouldn't snooki be out there getting the ring back from frodo?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Snooki makes Vickie look like a tall model. Seriously.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Like 4'10"
> 
> Technically, she's a dwarf.


technically, dwarf status starts a 4'8"

i have a very close friend who is 4'10" lol, and i dont think Snooki is that short


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lic05 said:


> "New York Times Best-Seller" *you have fucking issues USA.* fpalm


Not too surprising, woman watch reality shows and love to hear about the stars' lives.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw is kicking my brain in the groin.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ Vickie's cover.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

You know what appalling? Snookie getting like a 10,000$ payday for this garbage.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Moolah is spinning in her grave right about now


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

lic05 said:


> "New York Times Best-Seller" *you have fucking issues USA.* fpalm


We know :sad:


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

[email protected] Rolling Stone cover


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's a TON OF HEAT, man


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

vickie is not even close to being fat. she is in great shape.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> That song is amazing "I'm crazy, get loud, let's party, get loud, I'm crazy, let's party, get crazy, get loud, I'm loud, I'm crazy, get crazy, and loud, and crazy, let's party"


lmfao God that's annoying.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to be honest Vickie looked better


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Canadian Hotness! Welcome back Trish!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Edd seeing that Cover of Vickie*










Edd: That's Disturbing


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

michael cole is jerking off inside the box


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie, Trish, Snooki. In that order.

What?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Vickie has legs like tree trunks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Trish Stratus is one of the most overrated wrestlers ever. Can't wait for her to leave again.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

snooki looks fucking gone

she has no idea what is happening


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fucking unreal to see trish wrestling in 2011


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL the Ankle Lock is listed on wiki as Cole's finishing move.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

all in all... said:


> meh, there are cookbooks that are called "best sellers"


At least you can make something productive with cookbooks.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

TRISH


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't like this crowd.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

... I would so tap Vickie right now...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"We gonna wrestle?"

No, Trish. Sorry.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Shit was hoping that was it lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Trish packs da ass bra.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

love the south park pic keepin it real


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

how long before laycool interfere...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, I thought we were about to have a Sting vs. Hardy match right there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can smell the fish fry in Snooki's pants from the lights. It's like dirty garbage.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

vickie pulled an eddie at wm!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i want layla now pls!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please shoot me.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"En Garde!"

ROFL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

actually LOL'd at vickie fencing with her shoe


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I keep checking out Vickie's ass and I can't help it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Trish kinda looks like Eve with that hair....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hope that shoe hit some 7 year old kid.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who throws a shoe..honestly


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm sorry but vickie's character is fucking fantastic


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

DAMN, Trish is so fricking hot. She is definetly a good counter balance to that troll, Snooki.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

damn trish


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol wtf is Vicki doing?


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

embarrasing


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I'm hearing boo's. Need to get louder. Hahaha.


No, St Louis has great fans.

The worst possible reaction at a wrestling show is no reaction. That means that the crowd is bored and hopefully Vince can pick up on this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shoe throwing. That's like the ultimate insult in the Arab world.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

morrison not over??


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd much rather see Vickie spank Trish.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Trish is still so fucking hot after all these years _


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

holy shit in a leather jacket too


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

This match is TNA.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Please shoot me.


And I'll line up next to you..


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy shit JoMo owning it in street clothes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE is lucky Sting/Hardy happened last night because this would be my pick for worst match of the year otherwise.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Well here comes the Trish/Kelly/Morrison vs Ziggler/Laycool setup. Motherfucker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LAYLA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't be angry when Layla's wearing that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What a sad day.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh layla........damn


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah Layla <3


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

so, bout that guy telling me the divas division is in great shspe


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LAYLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Laycool are great goons..I LOVE THIS! LAYLA! LAYLA! VICKIE! VICKIE!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I TOTALLY did not see that coming!! :no::gun:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fucking LAYCOOL!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

who throws a shoe, honestly?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

mmm mmm mmm I'd love to knock it out of Laycool and Trish....


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

somehow i see this as laying the groundwork for awesome kong for some reason.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck wwe instead of adding something new to punk/orton they come up with this... I'm becoming less and less of a wrestling fan ever monday.. once again fuck you wwe


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Layla cleavage = awesome


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ziggler vs Morrison at WM could be good. How many matches does that make though??


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4laycooltrendsontwitter.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the three of the 4 best heels in the wwe (cole is in there0


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Was this atrocity a No DQ???


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*LAYLA!!!*


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

That was painful


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Great, now I have to read more posts of people busting in their shorts over Vicki.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Layla is so damn hot. 

Also I really hope we get a Ziggler/Morrison match at WM. Given enough time they will probably have the MOTN.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

why does mccool wear the same thing as layla, she always gets shown up


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

At least we're getting some hot Layla booty shots.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

run dwarf run!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Layla you are amazing.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Layla's too hot for PG WWE. She would've been phenomenal in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Please destroy Snooki!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Good job putting Snooki over_


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

A snooki chant, a fucking snooki chant

Fuck.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Layla....those shorts......


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tombstone the troll, Michelle.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

snooki chants :lmao


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

that blond girl is a glorified crack whore


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> who throws a shoe, honestly?


Oh hai George W. Bush.

Say what you want but Vickie Guerrero is more entertaining than 90% of the Divas roster.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is repulsive.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic sell by Michelle. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why?....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, Lou Thesz press by Snooki!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Thez Press!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

CATFIGHT!!! CATTTTFIIIGHTTTT!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHY!!!!! FUCKING. WHY. 

I AM IRATE.!!!!! Fuck off McCool, annoying betch. And fucking one line wonder Vickie. I HATE YOU.


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

damn it vickie put your sock back on i think a kid in the front row just collapsed from your stanky foot smell.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Snooki's a natural :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Snooki at Wrestlemania


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

dualtamac said:


> Ziggler vs Morrison at WM could be good. How many matches does that make though??


Ziggler/Morrison would make 7


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy crap snooki does a hell of a thesz press


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, and if the generally dead crowd tonight didn't tell WWE something, we're all in trouble.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vickie now has a victory over Trish Stratus












To this whole thing


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Whats up with Michelle's shoes? They don't match. Or does she have a foot protector on one of them?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

That was a waste of time.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this needs to happen to cole tonight


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn, Snooki looks like she can go!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YOU'RE NOT EVEN A GIRL MORRISON


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

I just threw up in my mouth at the shot of Snooky from behind....yeah, I'm going back to watching My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lou Thesz is rolling in his grave after that!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH JOHN MORRISON?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Snooki to Wrestlemania!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Writer 1: "Yeah just throw everyone out there."
Writer 2: "Everyone?"

Writer 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxOeG3myCdU&feature=related


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lights go off.......

GONG

Taker appears tombstones snookie and disappears


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i have zero respect for st.louis for chanting for snooki and really hate wwe right now for glorifying that stupid tramp slut.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"your not even a girl, Morrison!"


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

You're not even a girl Morrison! HA line of the night


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so...why couldnt herpies ..I mean Snookie help out during the match


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Morrisons got a mic. PREPARE FOR THE HATERS!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> holy crap snooki does a hell of a thesz press





That's how she hops on cocks, she has plenty of practice.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

No idea what the fuck just happened on my tv.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

the last 10-15 mins tanked this RAW


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at ziggler" YOU'RE NOT EVEN A GIRL MORRISON!!!"


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

That right there = best Raw ever.
Lol at "You're not even a girl Morisson!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why the F are there children chanting Snooki's name? I know parents don't let their children watch Jersey Shore, no way.

Why is LayCool scared of Snooki?

"She's just the host what is she doing!!......You're not even a girl Morrison" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Morrison didn't realize her arms were so short and almost broke one.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this crowd has been anything but dead tonight


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Snooki in Wrestlemania.

Fuck off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snooki is going to Mania. Yeah I'm not even streaming this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Snooki at Wrestlemania. I'm officially watching a stream now.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

"You're not even a girl morrison" hahahaha


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

SNOOKI AT WRESTLEMANIA? Jesus Christ man


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You're not even a girl Morrison!

:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

snookie at wrestlemania. Oh boy! I am so excited.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i dont want that thing at wrestlemania


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uh I don't think JoMo/Ziggler needed the extra "baggage".


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Snooki: WWE Hall of Famer 2035


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

FUCK OFF x infinity


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?! This cannot be real life.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

These motherfuckers *CAN'T* be serious!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they wasted Trish's return with that pathetic match. 

I saw Vickie...uh...wrestle. 

I saw Snooki...and she's awful. 

That was horrible!

Best part was JoMo rocking the street clothes. He looks awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

My brain-groin...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god.

Snooki AND Justin Bieber at WM?!

SHOOT ME NOW.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hey Snooki was better tonight than that clusterfuck TNA had and paid 7000 for...just saying


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKER. Morrison in a match with this fucking bitch at WRESTLEMANIA.

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg snookie at wm am cumming now


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Snookie at Wrestlemania, yesssssss


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Couldn't they have just made it Ziggler vs Morrison??


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

If the reports of the leaked WM card are true, Kelly Kelly's been replaced from that match by fucking Snooki.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Snukli is replacing Kelly Kelly?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I see thousands of wrestlemania refunds in the WWE future_


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

LMAO at Cole "a Snookie Press" HAHA


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

That entire segment ended with a good reaction ... wtf


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

snooki at wm 27 what the hell is going on


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL! They're replacing Kelly Kelly with Snooki? Well, I guess there would be no real difference in wrestling ability there now that I think about it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Snooki does a better Thesz Press than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

she should put on the one ring and disappear


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I rather watch Jersey Shore than that shit.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

WTF!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

"you're not even a girl Morrison" :rofl:


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh god....I am ashamed at both WWE for bring Snooki on board....and my stupid generation for chanting her name...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Morrison/Snooki/Trish vs. Ziggler/Laycool

now that's a clusterf*ck, should be entertaining.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

let ADR win please


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Did he just say Snookiemania. No, I must have heard wrong.... I MUST..


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So Snooki and Michael Cole are wrestling at Mania? Yeah, I won't be tuning in.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

.... I'm a morrison fan and I don't even want him to win the match. well, to be fair you know Snooki will score the pin, unfortunately.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So, this is true... ):


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Snooki + Trish = ownage.

Snooki + Trish + JoMo = ........


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So they wasted Trish's return with that pathetic match.
> 
> I saw Vickie...uh...wrestle.
> 
> ...


Meh, Snooki did good for what she was given. Trish will stand tall at Wreslemania.


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

I think it's funny that everyone gets pissed about celebs having matches at WM it happens almost every year, she'll probably only be in the ring for the final pinfall and JOMO & Ziggles are going to handle most of the wrestling stop bitching


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

That had better be your fanny pack


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Vickie now has a victory over Trish Stratus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
Why aren't Morrison and Ziggler in a REAL feud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

As long as Layla wears... Well, not much at all. Then it may make up for it a bit.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

fairly legal chick is fuckin smokin


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Somehow that was better then Sting/Jeff Hardy last night.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

the chaporone is already on netflix beside one of the worst movies i ever seen infection


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Snooki is featured in a WrestleMania match.

*There.*
*Is.*
*No.*
*God.*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ive officially decided to not buy wrestlemania this year for the first time in 9 years because snooki is in a match. i shall watch on a free stream instead.


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Snooki > Kelly Kelly (obviously not in looks)

And it's true. Oh, it's damn true.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

FUCK TO THE FUCK YES, WRESTLEMANIA just got better, snookimania is coming to mania. i can't WAIT! this sounds too good to be true, it must be a dream but no its real, its dam real, WOOOOOOOO


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

There was gonna be a divas match anyway and they're not doing MITB.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

John Morrison should be doing something much bigger than the shit match he's gonna be in. I dnt understand why WWE have ditched MITB for this years WM just cancel the MITB ppv and put it in WM.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Can we think about all the legends who haven't appeared at Wrestlemania and realize that not only Michael Cole is in a match at Wrestlemania, but fucking *SNOOKI* is too!!!

This can't be life!!!


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

god shoot me...


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

shattered_dreams said:


> fairly legal chick is fuckin smokin


She's hot.

Her acting sucks. Don't watch the show.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Right, so instead of say Natalya vs. Beth at Mania, we get FUCKING Vickie/Laycool vs. Trish and Snooki. WHY.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone saying they won't watch that match at Wrestlemania will watch that Wrestlemania.

Heard it a thousand times before. Always happens.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Talking about the Chaperone. Legendary seems to be a permanent fixture on iTunes 99p rentals list.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, Wrestlemania has a clusterfuck match that will fail like Morrison's Star Ship botch.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

After this there is no way they could make women wrestlers in the WWE matter any less in the wrestling business.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz comes out and ADR wins. Simplz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lmfao at Snooki being in a match at mania.

At least we know she can take a punch, tho.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just from someone's point of view who's never seen Jersey Shore; Snooki was adorable.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Fucking Snooki....


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Ziggler won the night "you're not even a girl, morrison" :lmao

line of the year so far.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

RatedRudy said:


> FUCK TO THE FUCK YES, WRESTLEMANIA just got better, snookimania is coming to mania. i can't WAIT! this sounds too good to be true, it must be a dream but no its real, its dam real, WOOOOOOOO


FUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOU

AND YES I'M FUCKING MAD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Derek said:


> lmfao at Snooki being in a match at mania.
> 
> At least we know she can take a punch, tho.


She gets her first WM match the same time King does. Eat that, Jerry.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Snooki knows how to write?





RatedRudy said:


> FUCK TO THE FUCK YES, WRESTLEMANIA just got better, snookimania is coming to mania. i can't WAIT! this sounds too good to be true, it must be a dream but no its real, its dam real, WOOOOOOOO


NO, PLEASE NO

Schmeagle and Hornswoggle can fight over her


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Stop being so stupid! It's one match that will last less than 10 mins of Mania and we get to see Trish in action, along with Morrison/Ziggler getting their chance to shine at Mania. Snooki will most likely be in the ring for less than a minute. Typical IWC, find the smallest thing and make it out as though Hornswoggle is going to main event wrestlemania. You're going to stream Wrestlemania? Are you fuck, shut up.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SIN CARA


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Mistico promo.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> As long as Layla wears... Well, not much at all. Then it may make up for it a bit.


she doesn't even need to dress like a whore to be hotter than the rest of the divas, but yes her wearing as little as possible would be good







MISTICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!1!!11111!!!!!!one


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

SIN CARA......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sin Cara/Mistico motherfucker!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Epic sin cara promo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sin Cara's epicness continues


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The ring was on fire! I amrked for that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sin Cara with another EPIC promo. 
He's definitely getting shot to the moon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

better then dickead ray mysterio


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SIN CARA!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Why couldn't they make:
Morrison vs Ziggler
and
Trish vs Laycool (or one half)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't wait to watch Mistico in action. I mean WWE's slave name Sin Cara.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why doesn't Cole come out of the booth? Lawler's gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cole still can't say Sin Cara correctly.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Snooki gets a WM match. Beth and Natayla backstage like:


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome Sin Cara promo.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

That Sin Cara sign looked pretty epic.

Plus, stop with the HBK promos. They suck ass.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

No Trips/Taker build makes me a sad panda. How can they expect this to be some epic match when they are building fucking Cole/Lawler more? It's ridiculous. Apart from that this has been a great show Snooki included.

EDIT - Great, another fucking HBK promo instead of the men themselves.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

They digitally added fire to the training footage of Mistico?

Watch out Kane, Sin Cara's coming for you! Inferno match 2011!


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

funny how two gimmick matches like cole and snooki getting more build than cena and undertaker


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHAT!? NO MITB? That's me not buying WM then. 
The only match worth any shit this year in HHH vs. Taker, and I know who more than likely will win.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Talking about the Chaperone. Legendary seems to be a permanent fixture on iTunes 99p rentals list.


meant on the net stream(only 7 a month for some decent stuff hehe)


----------



## SlackjawTimChuggin (Mar 6, 2011)

GREAT PROMOS HBK. lovin this road to pretzlemania!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Can't wait to watch Mistico in action. I mean WWE's slave name Sin Cara.


Eh the name Mistico is trademark so they can't use it genius.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

atleast the divas match & celebrity match are combined this year.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

They are kinda pushing it on time, aren't they? Maybe ADR vs. Cena will be shorter than Sting vs. Hardy.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Those two CAN'T cut good promos. They need someone to build it right.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WWE is gonna troll us and have Sin Cara jobbing to Zach Ryder and Yoshi in his first 2 matches.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sin Cara promo was epic! even his logo looks pretty cool. Mysterio is going to be replaced.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

is this match going to be 2 minutes?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shawn is building this feud up better than Taker or HHH and he isnt even part of it


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

I really hope WWE doesn't drop the ball on Sin Cara like they did with Ultimo Dragon. I stopped watching WWE for awhile after they released Ultimo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHY DO THEY KEEP CUTTING TO THE CROWD DURING PROMO SEGMENTS?!?!?! Jesus!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Three minute match incoming.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe they HHH vs Undertaker build up and subsequent match are meant to be boring as a masterplan to put over the entire roster who will look better by comparison.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait so we have 5 minutes left in raw and we haven't even had the main event yet.

We even have to fit del rio's long yet epic entrance into this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RICARDO!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

There's a fine line between a tap on the shoulder and a kick in the pants, so let's dance!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really wonder what it's like to stand next to someone who is 6'10"...i mean, im taller than most everyone i meet but to stand next to someone who is half a foot taller than me, damn.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

With all these superstars from the late 90's and early 2000's returning, I just want to know one thing:

WHERE THE FUCK IS PETE GAS?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

STL is applauding this man. Go go Ricardo.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricardo!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Footballers car.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god, why do they kept building up hhh/taker with hbk promos, promos via a taped video recording, SO FUCKING lame, just get it over with and have all 3 of them hhh/taker/hbk next week in the ring for a promo where hbk is officialy made the refefree


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there EVER a serious divas match at Mania, that's halfway decent anymore? The last one I can remember was Trish/Mickie.

I was hoping for a real match between McCool and Stratus, build it up as the best of today against the best of all time, give them 10 minutes, and let them have a solid match to put the divas division over a bit.

But nope. We got Snookie. Fuck outta here.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> is this match going to be 2 minutes?


Nah 3 minutes. Cena and ADR can get to the ring under 3 minutes instead of doing the Hardy swagger.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Either Del Rio is going to be squashed or Miz is going to interfere.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ADR looks intoxicated, Cena should cut it short.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Alberto Del Taco is so fucking overrated.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dellllllllllll riooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Wait so we have 5 minutes left in raw and we haven't even had the main event yet.
> 
> We even have to fit del rio's long yet epic entrance into this.


Yeah because we needed 20 minutes for Cole/Lawler build up


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ADR.. Mark out. 

even if the crowd don't care.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

pushing for time a bit, i'm calling early interference.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Joel said:


> With all these superstars from the late 90's and early 2000's returning, I just want to know one thing:
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IS PETE GAS?


I would prefer him over Snooki EVERY. TIME.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, he is Alberto Del Rio....and yes, the crowd doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BRODUS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep waiting for Rodriguez to do a Peter Lorre impression.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

awesome kong debuts at mania and knocks snooki the fuck out, hell she can take a punch, i say test it...worth the price of admission


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Really?
> Why aren't Morrison and Ziggler in a REAL feud!!!!!!!!!


What, you want wrestlers to wrestle on a wrestling show? That's crazy talk.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

shattered_dreams said:


> funny how two gimmick matches like cole and snooki getting more build than cena and undertaker


Not so much funny as it is painfully, mind numbingly horrible.


Why do I get the sad feeling that Sin Cara will end up like Ultimo Dragon.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And the crowd couldn't give a crap.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Brodus Clay!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Clay not even good enough to ride into the arena in the car.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Striker said:


> ADR looks intoxicated, Cena should cut it short.


this isnt TNA


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

ADR...yawn


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Why couldn't it have just been: Morrison vs Ziggler w/Vickie and then Laycool w/Vickie vs Trish Stratus/w Snooki??? It would have added two extra spots for the WM card. lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> yes, he is Alberto Del Rio....and yes, the crowd doesn't give a fuck


but you already knew thatv


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

This crowd sucks. Absolutely dead crowd just like the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew Mcintrye gets a better reaction than ADR. Not joking.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And Cena steals the wink.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> No Trips/Taker build makes me a sad panda. How can they expect this to be some epic match when they are building fucking Cole/Lawler more? It's ridiculous. Apart from that this has been a great show Snooki included.
> 
> EDIT - Great, another fucking HBK promo instead of the men themselves.


The WWE are just being lazy because I assume they believe two big names colliding on the marquee are enough to sell the match itself. But the build could have been excellent and memorable had they'd gone in the Triple H out for revenge for Shawn route along with the Last Outlaw aspect.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Barney is here!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hustle, Loyalty, & Respect....I really hate his version of the Three Demandments.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Alberto Del Taco is so fucking overrated.


Ha! That's funny 'cause he's Mexican!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Del Rio's face when Cena's music started === Priceless.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Brodus Clay, The Bull of the Moon!? lolwut?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

So let me get this straight. They won't put Awesome Kong on TV, but we get Snooki at Wrestlemania instead. Insert Cornette face here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> What, you want wrestlers to wrestle on a wrestling show? That's crazy talk.


Woah woah! Sorry, man. I lost my mind for a second, wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dont care what you say joohnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn cennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa is a legend


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

nukeinyourhair said:


> This crowd sucks. Absolutely dead crowd just like the last 2 weeks.


Crowd was pretty hot during the first hour.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> This crowd sucks. Absolutely dead crowd just like the last 2 weeks.


They were pretty good earlier, WWE have once again managed to kill them dead with the usual bullshit which has nothing to do with wrestling fpalm


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I seem to remember WWE having a PPV in St. Louis not too long ago and the crowd being absolutely shit at that show as well.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

damn intros took all the time

maybe will have hhhs x4 corners so it'll be a 1130 raw


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> but you already knew thatv


indeed


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

ADR vs Cena at 11:05

... Miz interference in 3 ... 2 ... 1


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> This crowd sucks. Absolutely dead crowd just like the last 2 weeks.


you sir have some hearing problems


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

john cena is an inverted jeff hardy.. took his shirt off so easily.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the fuck are they doing


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, one quick google images search of Snooki does indeed confirm that she is indeed, a slutbag.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Robinson got a haircut.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH and Taker better both be on SmackDown this week. I get that they're keeping them apart to make it epic when they eventually meet at Mania or whatever but the match needs more build even if it's something simple like Taker playing mind games.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Rock is there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Bull of the Moon? Did I hear that right. 

Dueling chants for Cena


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

JStoner said:


> I seem to remember WWE having a PPV in St. Louis not too long ago and the crowd being absolutely shit at that show as well.


I was at that Elimination Chamber. The crowd was great live - it didn't come through on the taping.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

THE ROCK IS THERE!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Cole is trolling hard!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF the Rock?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the rock is here live?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy shit on a stick, did Cena just use a dropkick?!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't buy it. It's obviously a gag.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Uh...teasing the Rock AND going to commercial during the overrun?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i love this crowd. dueling chants at the start of the match


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Rock.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The Rock is here? I will hate you forever Cole if you are fucking with me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rocky is here? My balls are tingling with anticipation!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Why ruin a rock appearence like that?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

A commercial at 11:05 with the rock......
raw might go on until 11:25


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cole said the Rock was there. Possible run in?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the rock is here :O


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HE'S OUTSIDE THE RING. COMMERICAL BREAK TIME.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A 10 people "Let's go Cena....Cena Sucks chant" let's hope this sucks. Haha.


ROCK IS THERE??
Why would they announce that?? 
Well I guess to keep viewers. Idk why Cole is excited about that, doesn't he hate Rock.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Commercial after 11? And COle is trolling like we won't keep watching ADR.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rock's here, eh Cole?

Would have rather it been a surprise, but guess we gotta keep people watching.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

ROCK.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Rock!! Cole you better not be BS'ing_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Freelancer said:


> So let me get this straight. They won't put Awesome Kong on TV, but we get Snooki at Wrestlemania instead. Insert Cornette face here.


They don't usually debut people after December because they need to focus building the current stars up for mania rather than building up brand new people.

She'll debut after mania.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lol they looking for a ratings boost?


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

The Miz to come out dressed as Rocky.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> The Rock is here? I will hate you forever Cole if you are fucking with me.


He is. Rock's been on Facebook/Twitter all night.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Rocky is here? My balls are tingling with anticipation!


ROFL


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cole is trolling.....


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Commercial during overrun seems like it's in bad taste... most people switching to USA to watch whatever comes on after this would think that WWE is over.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Think Cole may be trolling, but I did have a feeling the Rock wasn't do for tonight.

It will probably be some spin off, a comedy segment for Cena.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

not to get real OT but japan's about to have another chernobyl


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

You just know Vince screamed down the headphones "HYPE IT MORE DAMMIT COLE!", Coles last minute jab of "Rock's here Rock's here" after Matthews finished was hilarious.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Its gonna be a Rock impersonator, like what happened with the little cena at the beginning...bank on it.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Clearly The Rock isan't gonna be there why would he be ?, there leaving The Rock and cenas confrontation for WM.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

commercial during the overrun, this might go another 10-15 minutes...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it going to be a kid Rock in response to kid Cena?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't believe the IWC is actually thinking The Rock is there. Man, and they say marks are gullible LOL.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Doubt Rock is here, Cole knows nothing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RAW goes off > Viewers still wait for the Rock's appearance.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey anybody remember during the Rock segment when right beside the WWE logo at the bottom it said LIVE? Holy speeding light Batman Rock has somehow made it from Cali to St. Louis in less than TWO HOURS!


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Brodus Clay is a fat slob. Get him off my TV, he's killing ADR's cred. ADR doesn't need a body guard.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> The Miz to come out dressed as Rocky.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol @ everyone buying the rock bullshit


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

shattered_dreams said:


> not to get real OT but japan's about to have another chernobyl


What happenedNOW?!?!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoever said Miz comes out as Rock wins.

No brainer. Hence cole announcing it. Miz hinted at it earlier too.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Is it going to be a kid Rock in response to kid Cena?


How did it take 2 hours for this to be posted?!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

seriously, wtf is Aaron's? Is it a ******* Best Buy? I never heard of it until seeing all these commercials on RAW


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Clique said:


> The WWE are just being lazy because I assume they believe two big names colliding on the marquee are enough to sell the match itself. But the build could have been excellent and memorable had they'd gone in the Triple H out for revenge for Shawn route along with the Last Outlaw aspect.





Ownage™ said:


> HHH and Taker better both be on SmackDown this week. I get that they're keeping them apart to make it epic when they eventually meet at Mania or whatever but the match needs more build even if it's something simple like Taker playing mind games.


Agreed with both. I mean, of course Taker vs HHH sells itself but FFS, its Mania we're talking about here. It needs more and HBK talking about the match instead of the 2 men themselves is retarded. The had seriously better be on Raw next week, SD this week too. I feel like this is getting wasted.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Rock's here, eh Cole?
> 
> Would have rather it been a surprise, but guess we gotta keep people watching.


It'll be Miz dressed as The Rock, why else would *Cole* bring it up?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to believe he's here, but I just know it's Cole trolling, or a comedy segment.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

rock will wrestle in the dark main event.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> So let me get this straight. They won't put Awesome Kong on TV, but we get Snooki at Wrestlemania instead. Insert Cornette face here.


I did a few pages ago


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cole is trolling


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

hahaha, drink it in jersey shore HATERS!, thats right, SNOOKI is going to be at mania, and she's going to be in a match too!, snooki is the best celebrity to ever appear at mania, she is a pop culture icon. like seriously, what lame ass loser LIVING under a rock doesn't know who she is! ,, THIS IS JUST AWESSSSSSSSOME


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And ya, Rock is here? I call a swerve lol.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

honestly i wish it were hbk again lol

maybe he'll superkick hhh out of it or have a 3 way


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Beside The Rock promo...everything sucked tonight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

COLE LIES. I RIOT. It's going to be a mini rock isn't it fpalm


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

rock impersonator or the miz.

rock promo and the miz promo best things about tonight so far


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> It'll be Miz dressed as The Rock, why else would *Cole* bring it up?


You make a good point, you're probably right as well. It all makes sense.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crowd still going at it. 
Nicely done.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What happenedNOW?!?!


second explosion possibly exposed reactor core, experts there are trying to spin it but it looks grim


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock is here?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it will be the miz dressed as the rock, costing cena the match


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Kevfactor said:


> honestly i wish it were hbk again lol
> 
> maybe he'll superkick hhh out of it *or have a 3 way *



Easy there, tiger.


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

Aarons is a rent-to-own place that has everything from furniture to electronics....its for people who dont have the money now....they can make weekly or monthly payments....but the interest is usually high...and is for people with crappy credit


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Loudest Cena sucks chants in a while I think lol. The crowd have been awesome tonight. They have really made it feel like the RTWM.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

It wont be The Rock.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Rock is here?


No.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> seriously, wtf is Aaron's? Is it a ******* Best Buy? I never heard of it until seeing all these commercials on RAW


they claim to be better than rent a center, rent 2 own places that help you get nice stuff but they are worse then the 2 mentioned....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao

The BOO-YEAHS are BOO-YEBOOS tonight.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> hahaha, drink it in jersey shore HATERS!, thats right, SNOOKI is going to be at mania, and she's going to be in a match too!, snooki is the best celebrity to ever appear at mania, she is a pop culture icon. like seriously, what lame ass loser LIVING under a rock doesn't know who she is! ,, THIS IS JUST AWESSSSSSSSOME


Trool in the dungeon. yawn.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

its gonna be gillberg with an eyebrow painted on


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

INCOMING 5 MOVES OF DOOM


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, those boo yay's sounded cool cause they were mixed.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Derek said:


> They don't usually debut people after December because they need to focus building the current stars up for mania rather than building up brand new people.
> 
> She'll debut after mania.


I know, I'm just sick of the current diva crap, thats all.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

why would cole say that about the rock?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Match ended in a DQ.....big surprise.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena gets beatdown. How original.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

rock's gonna save cena


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

shit just got real


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Clay and Cena...wow...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Huh, it actually is him. Wow.

IT ACTUALLY IS AWEEEEEEEEEEEESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLY FUCK. IT'S HIM.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ITS THE ROC......MIZ.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

the Miz


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

ROFL'd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yes :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

hahahahaha awesome


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd slowly realizes.......


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

que rock


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mizz


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO! MIZ ROCK!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, I was right :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG, it's THEEEEEEEEE ROCK!!!!!!


[ROFL]


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO Miz :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLATTHECROWD.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao.. He has people fooled


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes The Miz as The Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO the crowd actually thought it was Rock for a few seconds.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

called it


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

LMAO at the crowd!


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

That millisecond markout!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_lmao_


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MIZ:lmao


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

MIZROCK!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOLWUT


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL miz in a Bald Cap

Michale Troll Strikes again


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

MIZ!! AHAHAHAHA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The greatest contribution of the Cena/HHH match from Mania 22 is the dueling punches spot "BOO! YAY!" and I HATE IT!!! What's worse is that so many guys have copied it. It just looks so silly to me. 


The Roz!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE CROWD IS STILL CHEERING :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
This is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao @ MIZ


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

muck fiz


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

excellent trolling


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd you being trolled


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

TROLLED.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

lol he really shave his head for that promo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lame.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ARGJHDF!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Johnny Curtis wins NXT and is nowhere to be seen

Brodus Clay is the runner up and is beating down John Cena.


and lol at Miz as Rocky.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those fans are dumb as hell.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

I wonder how many people in the crowd don't realize its the miz (like little kids)


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

:lmao trolled


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha at all of you who actually thought the Rock was there.

Holy shit I have to admit that is funny as hell.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

That was pretty good lol.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

wow, miz has lost his marbles


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The crowd. :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

1,000,000 Internets to whoever said Miz comes out as The Rock.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this sucks


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

lol this is soooooo damn awesome. Miz has owned tonight. way to step your game up miz


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Awkwardly silent crowd.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow Miz...I applaud you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brodus Clay has got to be the stupidest looking wrestler I have ever seen, lol. That includes Mantaur.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL @ THE MIZ


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

damn miz. nice one


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, why did The Rock cover up his tattoos? I thought he was proud of his Samoan heritage!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The crowd still thinks it's Rocky.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh shit that was gold


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz looks scary as hell bald.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock was never gonna be on raw tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Awkwardly silent crowd.


They feel their own stupidity for cheering like it was the Rock for 20 seconds.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Crowd is fucking dead, jesus._


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao, the Mix looks like just came out of chemo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> this sucks


You like Snooki and say this sucks. Your taste is the equivalent of ass breath.

This is awesome.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Miz turned from Rock into CM Punk.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

You can hear a pin drop


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Can RAW end differently at some point in time? Please?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TripleG said:


> The greatest contribution of the Cena/HHH match from Mania 22 is the dueling punches spot "BOO! YAY!" and I HATE IT!!! What's worse is that so many guys have copied it. It just looks so silly to me.
> 
> 
> The Roz!!!


It was great when Cena and HHH did it.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Miz actually looks more credible when he's not feaux-hawking


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

Miz... you cant do the black power fist!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

miz has to win at wm


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Awkwardly silent crowd.


cause they still thought it was the Rock

Now they get it lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hasn't The Miz been impersonating the Rock since he was on the Real World? Lame.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You can tell Miz loves thats he's getting to do all the Rocky stuff :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

the miz OWNED EVERYONE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz went from Rock's look to Punk's


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The crowd doesn't give a shit about Del Rio ever. He's fucking amazing, and he can't garner any reaction from the live audience...this makes me salty.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZeGermanz said:


> Miz turned from Rock into CM Punk.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahaha spray on tan? Really Miz?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, that was good.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What's with the Flair-esque selling by Cena? Once is enough.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Good to know Cena will win the WWE Championship and everyone on these forums will be on suicide watch when he does.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Something is wrong with a crowd when Snooki gets a bigger reaction than the end of the final segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he say Wrestle-bania? 

A heel getting over on the babyface! Seen a lot of that tonight. Makes the show so much better, doesn't it?


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

but let's face it, cena's gonna win it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I would prefer him over Snooki EVERY. TIME.


He should have been the guest host:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this crowd is dead


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the crowd all concerned about cena lol. CENA SUCKS.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Crying kids in Cena shirts!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its about time the Miz started getting serious about wrestlemania


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Same ole shit like last year with Cena Batista build-up.


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

its wwe's fault for not having kiss cam and t-shirt cannons


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Miz is looking strong as fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That an all over tan, Miz? :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

parry316 said:


> You can hear a pin drop


what..come on now..Miz is ..yeah awful


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Miz making kids sad fills me with joy


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Bald Miz actually looks tougher than his normal self lol


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The crowd doesn't give a shit about Del Rio ever. He's fucking amazing, and he can't garner any reaction from the live audience...this makes me salty.


Apparently, not everyone agrees. I don't see what's so great about him myself. I find him boring and annoying.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, Cena is winning at WM.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Miz looks strong as hell after tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

REALLY REALLY?

Whew! I was about to say. Can he sell SOMETHING for once?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man, this is a long episode of RAW.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Miz stepped his game up again tonight. Too bad Cena's definitely winning at Mania.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol the crowd.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Miz looks scary as hell bald.


He looks better with his hair slicked back. And without taped wrists.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the crowd is silent because they are in shock, they got played, and duped. they was fing brillant.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz in blackface. I'm offended. /kidding


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

That ddt hurt miz more than cena.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

miz heeling the shit out of this


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So yeah, The Miz is Superman now.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i didnt know the W could spin


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Supercena can't stay down!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Miz making kids sad fills me with joy


I so agree with you.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

One guy in the crowd is clapping and having an orgasm. :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought tonights RAW was good.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> what..come on now..Miz is ..yeah awful


you're damn right


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now he's really the "face of the wwe"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome SKF.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I saw Blood, I am going to write a strongly worded complaint to WWE asking for a full apology and a promise for no more blood. My kids can watch Fighting, and using weapons all they like, but a drop of blood goes too far.

Good day sir.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, this is getting into Flair/HHH 2005 territory. 

WE GET IT ALREADY!!! No need to drag this out.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Folks...THIS is how the Miz should be booked. This has been the best booked Raw for him since he's been champ.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Highlights:
Rock promo
The Colemine
Sheamus, US Champ
JR
Snooki Thesz Press
The Miz-ock

More highlights than usual.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

miz has to win at wm 27 now


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricezilla said:


> So yeah, The Miz is Superman now.


He came out in a Bald Cap

He is Lex Frigging Luthor!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz owning


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Cena is dead.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done Miz.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i just came!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

And the crowd goes...meh.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well played, Miz.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

miz needs to stop making gay porn faces if he's to be taken seriously.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know how anybody can like Cena over The Miz. The Miz is much more talented than Cena.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The crowd doesn't give a shit about Del Rio ever. He's fucking amazing, and he can't garner any reaction from the live audience...this makes me salty.


I don't really understand it either. He can usually get a moderate amount of heat though. At least he doesn't resort to insulting local sports teams like Miz does.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Miz is the man. Great show.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that sucked around the time Miz took off the make-up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How do they know the beatdown is over and start playing the music? 

Oh well. Suspension of Disbelief.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_One of the worst endings to RAW ever_


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

props to the Miz tonight.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Having both of them in pants made all of this look oddly homoerotic (Yes, I see the irony)


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Brilliant heel work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So much for Miz looking weak.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

A 20 minute over run, wow. WWE making TNA's penis feel extra small tonight.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

horrible crowd. just horrible.

decent show, but the crowd ruined most of it with their lack of reaction.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

W>C said:


> I think Cena is dead.


we could dream


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great show!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Miz was great tonight.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, Miz has looked strong as fuck the last few weeks. Might be a little late considering he was booked like shit for months before that, but at least they're trying.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> miz has to win at wm 27 now


Doubtful. This is how SuperCena is booked. He gets his ass kicked at the end of RAW for 3-8 weeks and then wins at the next PPV.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The end was great.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _One of the worst endings to RAW ever_


lolz wow okay.........haters will hate


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

crazy program tonight... dare I say entertaining for once?

grandmaster sexay lookin idiotic to jr selling moves better than the rest of the roster to snooki "hall passing" vicki and finally the miz pwning this board and the crowd and the kids crying. 

Winning.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good way to bounce back from the last two weeks.

And thank God they finally are putting the attention on Miz.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the_ghost said:


> horrible crowd. just horrible.
> 
> decent show, but the crowd ruined most of it with their lack of reaction.


they popped a littler for cena's offense, about the only thing


----------



## Kevin'sThorn (Feb 15, 2011)

Miz as Rock and Snooki-Thesz Press were biwinning


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Rock is God and the Miz owns John Cena. Fucking beautiful.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't lie, that was a great show! Easily 50 times better than the last two weeks. 
The crowd was awesome too!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You can't have a guy who wins a match after being DDT'd on *concrete *get beat up by The Miz. 

It just isn't right.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dammit Miz has stepped his game up...


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Solid show, terrible crowd. Once again Michael Cole steals the show, this guy really should be GM.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

the_ghost said:


> horrible crowd. just horrible.
> 
> decent show, but the crowd ruined most of it with their lack of reaction.


I retract my earlier statement about the crowd being hot. The Grandmaster Sexay moment absolutely killed the crowd for the rest of the night.

They fucking started cheering for Snooki. :evil:  :frustrate :gun:


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It was a good show. They could have not had the heels go over on the faces all on the same night, but the show was alright. Snooki was the low point in my opinion. Not sure whats wrong with America these days, being hooked to Snooki and Jersey Shore.

Heres hoping that JR comes back...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to say, that ending with the Miz punking the crowd being the Rock was :lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This was one of the better RAWs in a while.. I think they really went above and beyond to deliver tonight after TNA's disasterous epic fail last night, just to rub it in a little more as to who is the superior company with the superior product.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena to no sell his beatdown next week


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone who thinks the crowd was terrible tonight is legitimately deaf. The reason the crowd was quiet at the end was because most of Cena's fans are kids and women, and rather than boo they were concerned over the condition of Cena.

The ending segment played out to perfection.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This raw was great...

Loved the Cole Mine and Mizrock, lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright then. I'm glad they are finally making Miz look like a champion and a star. He is truly shining in this role. Funny how that happens when they don't treat him like an absolute joke.

This was a much better show than what I've come to expect from Raw. The lack of HHH/Taker build is total fucking bullshit though. What are they hoping to achieve? They NEED to do something other than have HBK talk about the fucking match next week FFS. This had so much potential and they are wasting the shit out of it.

Apart from that though I thought Raw was pretty darn good. Rock's promo OWNED. Nuff said. Punk/Orton build was good. I wonder what will happen next week now that Nexus are gone (Thank God.) I get to see Trish in the ring one more time at Mania and SNOOKERS is going to be there! I personally don't give a crap what anybody says. Snooki owns lol. Cole/Lawler is being built beautifully and that's great except for the fact that it is two announcers. fpalm I'm still in shock that Michale Cole vs Jerry Lawler has more hype to it than Triple H vs The Undertaker. Did I just type that?

Good Raw. It finally feels like the RTWM for me. Now I can get excited. I'm looking forward to SD.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Frozen Inferno said:


> They fucking started cheering for Snooki. :evil:  :frustrate :gun:


Things like that make me think it would be better to just nuke the planet and let the cockroaches take over.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> Anyone who thinks the crowd was terrible tonight is legitimately deaf. The reason the crowd was quiet at the end was because most of Cena's fans are kids and women, and rather than boo they were concerned over the condition of Cena.
> 
> The ending segment played out to perfection.


and the fact that they really thought it was Rocky lol


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

yea the crowd was completely silent when brian lawler showed up doing his retarded moves


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> This was one of the better RAWs in a while.. I think they really went above and beyond to deliver tonight after TNA's disasterous epic fail last night, just to rub it in a little more as to who is the superior company with the superior product.


Or maybe they should be doing that anyone because they ARE the better product?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love how people forget that there have been celebrities at WM before, I'm not a fan of the Jersey Shore but Snooki did good tonight.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The Snooki Press was the highlight of the show, I lol'd at the Snooki chant from the crowd.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Great RAW really enjoyed it

One thing I did not like however was wasting Morrison and Dolph in some mixed tag team crap

Miz being made to look the strong guy is good I'm glad they've finally done it on the spin. The Rocks promo I felt was solid and Grand Master Sexay / Jim Ross in a segment was something I honestly didn't expect to see. 

Del Rio is being hyped and hyped on both brands I anticipate him moving to RAW as early as this next draft (If they still do it).

Orton made to look great again I just hope they don't punt Ryan down to FCW I think he's a decent wrestler (British bias) and maybe one week have Punk step up to Orton, cowering away is a little dull. I'm also assuming Trips wont be wrestling until Mania? Shame really wanted to see what shape he's in competitively.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Reply to some people calling the crowd dead...ummm are you serious? this was one of the livest crowd. Just because they weren't jumping and hopping in the end of Raw makes them a bad crowd? The crowd as live all night, if you don't remember maybe you need to re-watch or something and I can understand being dead with Brian Lswler came up, I wasn't even jumping up and down for that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dudalizer said:


> I don't really understand it either. He can usually get a moderate amount of heat though. At least he doesn't resort to insulting local sports teams like Miz does.


It's actually more like every once in a while, he gets a decent bit of a heat... and I'm only counting Raw and PPV's, since on Smackdown they can just put in as many people booing as they want. And rather than insulting local sports teams, Del Rio just tries to be annoying like Vickie does. Horn beeping during his entrance, saying the same thing over and over again drilling it into our heads trying to make us care, and hell, like the Miz, throws in an insult or two every now and then that does get heat.

Del Rio's not that great. He's good, a cut above the norm, but not by much. He's simply a case of great on-screen, dominant booking, which makes him looks strong and which is why he has momentum. The problem is, the crowd doesn't care. Now why the crowd cares enough to boo Vickie out of the building and not Del Rio, or even give Del Rio any reaction at all generally? No idea, the horn beeping gets on my nerves, but the crowd doesn't even seem to care about that. I think Del Rio isn't attracting the heat WWE thought he would, and sadly, can't say I understand, because I don't, but at the end of the day, if he wins the world title, he's gonna win it to a dead crowd unless Edge and Del Rio pull off an amazing match and can get the crowd to care.

But really, maybe Del Rio isn't as charismatic as I thought he was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I forgot to give props to the crowd tonight. Kudos St. Louis. You made the show so much more enjoyable tonight. I hope the next 2 weeks are the same. I know Chicago will bring it as usual but where is Raw next week?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*If Cena is Superman...*

is The Miz Lex Luthor?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

It's gonna be disgusting when Cena squashes the Miz at Mania


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

hopefully this isn't the best RAW of the year


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

If only Scotty 2 Hotty was still jobbing in SmackDown, we might see a Too Cool Reunion(Rikishi was never necessary).


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

I did laugh my ass off tho when he said "he" was here then "he" showed up..

That was a good one


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

Michael Cole had a great night.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I forgot to give props to the crowd tonight. Kudos St. Louis. You made the show so much more enjoyable tonight. I hope the next 2 weeks are the same. I know Chicago will bring it as usual but where is Raw next week?


But...but...but...they cheered for Snooki. That alone makes this crowd terrible.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Harlem9019 said:


> Reply to some people calling the crowd dead...ummm are you serious? this was one of the livest crowd. Just because they weren't jumping and hopping in the end of Raw makes them a bad crowd? The crowd as live all night, if you don't remember maybe you need to re-watch or something and I can understand being dead with Brian Lswler came up, I wasn't even jumping up and down for that.


The Rock, Vickie Guerrero segment, and JR beatdown got a ton of reaction. People are wild.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

the embarrasing thing is that sexay acted like he got a nice reaction


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> It was a good show. They could have not had the heels go over on the faces all on the same night, but the show was alright. Snooki was the low point in my opinion. Not sure whats wrong with America these days, being hooked to Snooki and Jersey Shore.
> 
> Heres hoping that JR comes back...


All of the heels didn't really go over though. Punk got his last member punted and will now be facing Orton at Mania alone.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to say tonight's raw was a good one. Haven't been this good in a long time. 

Rock as always was great
U.S belt changes hands hopefully relevant again. 
JR showing up was unexpected IMO. 
Even though orton gimmick a little stale, but hopefully now they let punk and him battle it out at mania cuz they both are capable of putting on some match 
I am a miz mark but he has really stepped up his game. He was awesome at the beginning taking out khali busting him open and then beating the shit out of cena and really going over as a legitimate man who can beat someone down by himself taking out cena last week and khali tonight.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

That was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The reason people don't care about ADR is because we hardly know who the fuck he is. Hell, he wasn't even in the damn company when I bought my Mania tickets last year and he isn't getting a monster push either. Yes he won the Rumble but he's on the B show and fighting a sub-par champion. Way to get your new guy over. I think giving him this push was a mistake. The fans need time to acclimatise to new people unless they really are getting a true push to the moon and made out to be a big deal, something that they have NOT done with ADR.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> All of the heels didn't really go over though. Punk got his last member punted and will now be facing Orton at Mania alone.


Orton's a heel I thought.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

shattered_dreams said:


> hopefully this isn't the best RAW of the year


With the Rock appearing after WM in Atlanta, I doubt it. I can't wait to hear what legendary pronoucement he has next for the lemmings of today's WWE.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

brodus clay is trending on twitter


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The reason people don't care about ADR is because we hardly know who the fuck he is. Hell, he wasn't even in the damn company when I bought my Mania tickets last year and he isn't getting a monster push either. Yes he won the Rumble but he's on the B show and fighting a sub-par champion. Way to get your new guy over. I think giving him this push was a mistake. The fans need time to acclimatise to new people unless they really are getting a true push to the moon and made out to be a big deal, something that they have NOT done with ADR.


dude is getting a meteoric push right now cuz he's tight with HHH


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> brodus clay is trending on twitter


Such a weird week in wrestling.
What's next, will Pee-Wee Herman be in Orton's corner for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I think we can all agree that this was the best Raw in a while, right?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: If Cena is Superman...*

Nope. Cena will come out next week completely no selling that attack and everything will be back to normal.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

shattered_dreams said:


> dude is getting a meteoric push right now cuz he's tight with HHH


ADR is tight with Trips?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

shattered_dreams said:


> dude is getting a meteoric push right now cuz he's tight with HHH


How many workout partners does one guy honestly need?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: If Cena is Superman...*

nah, he's more like Parasite. He can take on superman toe to toe but when he faces a weaker opponent he seems a little weaker


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: If Cena is Superman...*

And Randy Orton is GOD

JR is a ragdoll


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

W>C said:


> I love how people forget that there have been celebrities at WM before, I'm not a fan of the Jersey Shore but Snooki did good tonight.


I'm more pissed at the fact Ziggler and Morrison don't have a real match.



cavs25 said:


> and the fact that they really thought it was Rocky lol


:lmao! They cheered for a pretty long time. Dude took his glasses off and I still heard cheers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I loved seeing Grand Master Sexay again


----------



## station0020 (Feb 1, 2010)

*No Evan Bourne*

His family had front row seats, you would think he would at least get a backstage appearance? WWE is stupid all the time.


----------



## Вyronicon (May 18, 2009)

my god eddie would have been so proud of vickie

4 years as a top heel, getting heat like no other


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: If Cena is Superman...*



PuddleDancer said:


> *And Randy Orton is GOD*
> 
> JR is a ragdoll


I believe Flair has claimed that role.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> ADR is tight with Trips?



I don't know about tight with Trips however I will say this, back when Orton got his first World Title win vs. some guy at SummerSlam in 2004 he had that "it" factor going in and people loved him. I don't agree with Orton getting that title from that one guy so soon however FF to today and ADR push and Orton's 2004 push reminds me of the same thing....


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> ADR is tight with Trips?


that's what i heard


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: If Cena is Superman...*

Well he did look like the Lex Luthor from the Superman: The Animated Series tonight with that fake tan and bald cap.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao! They cheered for a pretty long time. Dude took his glasses off and I still heard cheers.


That's one of the disadvantages of the big arenas, it takes a while for things to register with people because they can't see clearly. For all its faults, that's one thing the Impact Zone has going for it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

Trolling master


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

killacamt said:


> I don't know about tight with Trips however I will say this, back when Orton got his first World Title win vs. some guy at SummerSlam in 2004 he had that "it" factor going in and people loved him. I don't agree with Orton getting that title from that one guy so soon however FF to today and ADR push and Orton's 2004 push reminds me of the same thing....


Didn't he beat benoit at summerslam?? but ADR is getting a title shot wrestlemania not summerslam I think it's a little different but I get your gist.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

Bastard fooled me :side:.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> The Rock, Vickie Guerrero segment, and JR beatdown got a ton of reaction. People are wild.



Agreed...even Snooki got a reaction lol so this crowd wasn't dead at all...the crowd was standing all day...well hyped all day. Randy Orton got a reaction, of course cause it's how hometown. The Miz got a great reaction, better then he did in the previous weeks for me. I really don't see how people can complain about the crowd being dead since the crowd was far from that. 

Even though the crowd tonight was not silent...far from it. I really feel that fans will go mental if the crowd is silent. lol just enjoy what you enjoy.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Didn't he beat benoit at summerslam?? but ADR is getting a title shot wrestlemania not summerslam I think it's a little different but I get your gist.


yes he beat that guy I won't type his name on my keyboard....yes SummerSlam and WM are two different ppv's but I'm glad your getting my point


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

Cole had an excellent night. Absolute hilarity. He was the best part of the show tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Triple H and Taker weren't there so their feud continues to be non existent. Snookie has a match at Mania and Miz killed the crowd. Bryan/Sheamus put on a *** match but it will be forgotten amongst the sea of crap that the rest of the show was. Oh Orton/Punk was good as well and remains the only match on Raw that I am excited for at all.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: No Evan Bourne*

meh i dont care for him i didnt even think about him once while he was out injured so why should i care now ?.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Michael Cole... You... You... You...*

I marked like a motherfucker when Sexay came out and Cole was dancing with him. Genius.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: If Cena is Superman...*

hahaha no. As much as I love Miz, he's no LL. He's more like the dumbass choice Superman made to become human and then later regreted. He thought the Miz would be an easy thing to get over.Cena's learning that it's not so easy to ignore Miz now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: No Evan Bourne*

Bourne is getting lost in the Road to Wrestlemania shuffle, and is understandable to be honest.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

very good show after the rock promo.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: No Evan Bourne*

i found it stupid


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I want Mizock screencaps and gifs please.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Triple H and Taker weren't there so their feud continues to be non existent. Snookie has a match at Mania and Miz killed the crowd. Bryan/Sheamus put on a *** match but it will be forgotten amongst the sea of crap that the rest of the show was. Oh Orton/Punk was good as well and remains the only match on Raw that I am excited for at all.


for today's standards it was decent even for a cynic like me. 

cole in a box, jr ankle locked by mc, the miz punkn everyone were nice


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> very good show after the rock promo.


It was a good show from that promo onwards.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The first half of The Rock’s promo made me fear they’ll attempt to bog down his side of that Mania angle with a bunch of the type of lame stuff that hurt quite a few of the builds for recent Mania matches. Luckily Rock can make even the stupidest stuff work. The serious part at the end was good, though I wish they’d quit adding cheesy dramatic music to their pre-tapes.

The Cole Mine was fun and a nice joke, but I don’t see it working too well if they bring it back next week so I hope they do something different.

Didn’t Reilly get fired a few weeks ago? Eh, it’s not like there were two career matches later in the show.

The US Title match was pretty good. I’m glad it got more time than last week’s match and that they may do something with Sheamus now. I don’t like them "building up" the new champion by giving him a losing streak. It does no favors for either guy or the belt.

I was hoping for someone better than Brian Christopher as Cole’s guest. It seems the crowd was too. The first half of that segment wasn’t good. The second half with JR, however, was great.

Orton/Ryan was kind of dull. The post match stare down was good.

Uh oh, Snooki is going to Wrestlemania. I can’t fast forward through that match like I did her segments tonight.

The main event was disappointing. I was kind of interested in that match when they announced it at the top of the show but then forgot about it until I saw a graphic for it during the middle of the second hour. The closing angle was good.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

So...is WWE actually planning on building the Triple H/Undertaker feud? So far, only two feuds have been built well: Rey/Cody and Lawler/Cole.

I said it before, and I'll say it again, WWE gave no thought to the Cena/Rock angle. They should have left it alone after The Rock's initial promo and focused on building Cena/Miz. Next week is when Cena should have done his rap on The Rock. The week after, they could have Rock appear live before Wrestlemania. 

For one, it keeps the tension high and the feud personal. As it stands, they've already run it into the ground. It's obvious they don't want The Rock on Raw quickly so why not book around that weakness instead of rushing head first into it? I honestly cannot understand the creative team. They always seems to mess up on the big angles, more often than not.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think they're planning to really build the Taker/HHH feud on SD, perhaps with a showdown between the two of the them and a promo between the two of them. I mean, yeah, they should have had it on the live show, Raw, but you take what you can get. As long as they deliver, I personally don't care whether they do something to advance the feud on Raw, Smackdown, or even Superstars.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Two things stood out.

- Rock's promo, i found it very entertaining and funny

- Orton and Punk's staredown, it seemed extremely tense and well executed, both men came across as strong as Punk didn't back down, quite looking forward to that match.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

shattered_dreams said:


> the embarrasing thing is that sexay acted like he got a nice reaction


That made it even worse.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cena-Miz match is already getting lots of build for it. For sure the rock will have something to do with this match. He's host so he'll do w/e he wants so I can see him changing something about the match during the PPV, but it's not something that'll make people be like "if i knew bout this before, i would have/would have bought this ppv".

HHH/Taker will be built on SD, they advertised the feud continuing on SD during commercials tonight.

Orton/Punk will have 2 more raws to build, with no Nexus, we'll see some promos for sure instead of just sending messages to each other.


This raw was actually great. Least fave moment was the divas stuff but even that was interesting since it had trish in it, random comedy from vickie and a ppv match that'll draw publicity like crazy.

This format is how raw should be every week. EVERYTHING that happened this week had a purpose. It wasn't just like a random filler segment or match, everything meant something


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw has been better since the arrival of The Rock and thank God for that. This week's show had its faults, but was mostly painless. 

- The opening segment showed some of my major problems with the WWE, namely their tendency to over produce things. Why do they cut to the crowd during promo segments. I want to see The Rock talking...not the crowd watching it on the Titantron. And what was up with the sound effects? And the background music? Do they really think we are that stupid that we don't know how to feel or react while THE ROCK is talking? This isn't a movie guys...its supposed to be a scripted show presented if it were a real sport. 

That said, Rock was fantastic as always. Had me in stitches when dealing with the kid (again, the sound effects weren't needed for that) and his serious take on The Miz was fantastic as well. He's really brought a spark back to the show that has been missing for a long time. 

- Miz did a lot with the screen time he got. Him beating down Khali & Cena in one show? They should have been doing stuff like this with him from the start. Its like they just realized "Oh hey, our champion has no credibility....lets get on that now!". And his promo in response to The Rock was fantastic stuff. The beatdown on Cena at the end was...dragged out a bit, but then again Cena has been presented so strongly over the years that doing 45 things to him to keep him down is probably a must at this point. Miz was great tonight. 

I do have a couple questions though: Why was Alex Riley taken away from Miz at all if he's just going to come back and help him anyway? I guess that was just a random thing the WWE decided to do and now they want to backtrack. Also, while it was funny, why did Miz come out dressed as The Rock? lol. I mean it didn't distract Cena, cost him the match, or anything. Maybe I'm just over thinking it, lol. 

- The Cena/Del Rio main event was just paint by numbers Cena. I still don't think any higher of Del Rio and I don't buy him as a number one contender to a major championship. Seriously, they could have put just about anybody in the ME spot here and it would have been the same. He was inconsequential. And this is the first time I've seen Brodus Clay...he is one goofy looking motherfucker! 

- The Jersey Shore stuff was terrible. The Vickie/Trish match was horrible (way to waste Trish's return to the ring like that). JoMo & Ziggler being attached to this just makes me sad. Oh and WWE, if you wanted to out do TNA here, congratulations. TNA gave us a terrible match involving the Jersey Shore bitch. But you, you are going to have us PAY to see it. 

- The Cole/Lawler segment started off terrible, but ended up good, mostly because of the returns. Brian Christopher was horrible. He looked & sounded bad, and seemed uninterested to be there. I started to doze off a bit while he was talking. Then JR came out and BOOM! That stuff was all great & the beat down on Lawler & JR by Swagger was good too. Michael Cole, & I've said it before, as bad as he is at the booth, he is really good on the mic & good at projecting his character. Now I wouldn't have a problem with them doing this Cole/Lawler match, but I am a little disturbed that more thought and planning went into this match than really, any other on the card, and that seems kind of backwards to me. Oh and by the way, I like Cole's little box there. Ha Ha. 

- I guess if I had to give a MOTN, it'd go to Bryan & Sheamus. Good match with a sick finish. Why wasn't the title change saved for Wrestlemania though? Make it have a little more significance & showcase two young guys on a bigger stage. They'll probably have a rematch, sure, but doing it here already kind of takes away from that. Also, I hate "building a guy up" with a losing streak. Makes NO sense. He loses 20 times in a row and gets a title shot? Uh yeah, sure. I would love it if real sports worked that way cause then my Giants would have a better chance of winning the Super Bowl every year. 

- Taker/Triple H just feels hollow to me. I'm sorry. It really does feel like they just thought "Hey lets slap two legends together" and that's what they are going with. Not feelin' the magic here for what they are trying to sell as their biggest marquee match for the event. 

- Orton/Punk continues to be a consistently good part of the show. I liked what they did by having Orton go through all the members of Nexus, leaving Punk on his own come Mania time. Its basic stuff that always works and its storytelling using the actual matches. Now Punk will have 3 weeks to formulate a new plan, and it'll be interesting to see how they continue this story. 

So Raw had its problems, but overall, it was enjoyable.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

loved the show.. that is all


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

shattered_dreams said:


> the embarrasing thing is that sexay acted like he got a nice reaction


One thing I didn't get was why they used the babyface Too Cool theme and dancing entrance when he doing a heel appearence. I would've had him use the Too Much theme, it's not really appropriate either but at least he used that as a heel.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone think that the Taker/HHH match will have blood in it? I just got this feeling that they would want to go all out, I'll be fine if there isn't.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

idontfeardeath said:


> Wait people actually like this? This is more immature and pathetic than anything i've seen in recent months


Good for you.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: No Evan Bourne*



cavs25 said:


> Bourne is getting lost in the Road to Wrestlemania shuffle, and is understandable to be honest.


it sucks though because I read the Superstars Spoilers and it said that Evan's family was out in the front row.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

W>C said:


> Does anyone think that the Taker/HHH match will have blood in it? I just got this feeling that they would want to go all out, I'll be fine if there isn't.


If any two guys will be allowed to go against the "No blood" policy, its them. And Taker is injured right now, so they'll try and use that as a way to add a little something.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Rock & Miz are carrying their weight but cena is being treated like shit, sorry but cenas whole "im here but you're not" thing isn't registering with the fans. Rock live via satellite still got a great reaction because i think fans want him there but the majority are just glad he's doing something with the wwe again. I don't know why but watching layla try and crawl out of the eing while getting beat up by snooki had me rolling, all in all this was a very solid edition of raw.*


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i quite enjoyed this raw. the last couple weeks seemed kinda stale and promo heavy with not many memorable moments.

this raw had me laughing with rock starting off. the cole mine was hilarious. having lawler's son come out was entertaining...you could say they spent a bit too much time on it but it drove home the point of cole making it personal. the DB/sheamus match was good for how short it was. orton was interesting again...man, he moved quick to get that punt off. it's too bad he wrestles in such a slow, plodding way. that staredown got me into it. one thing orton has down pat is body language and facial expressions. 

then you had snooki come out, keep it short and ended up scrambling around with laycool. funny stuff. layla looked bomb as always. the sin cara promo...everything seemed to have good flow to it. then the miz, not a huge fan but he's growing on me. i thought that was a good finish to end it.

all in all, it was just a fun show and my favorite on the road to WM.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The Miz killed it tonight. Shutting any of the still non-believers that The Miz is a solid choice for the Main Event @ Mania. Major Heel move to end it. Seriously ever since The Miz has been stepping up his game he just keeps on elevating it. RAW was solid tonight. I thought the Snooki thing would be retarded but actually came off not too bad. Glad to see Trish being featured @ Mania. Sheamus is United States Champion? Only thing that I was scratching my head on. Hopefully Daniel Bryan will get a rematch @ Mania and win it back. Sheamus/Bryan feud would be nice a fresh. The Cole/Swagger/JR/King and Grad Master Sexy stuff was brilliant. Who would of thought this feud would be THIS good. It's promo gold. Can't wait for Stone Cold to cap it off at WrestleMania.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty decent show last night. I gotta admit, the Miz really shined on RAW.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The Cole Mine was one of the funniest things they've done in a while. Kudos to whoever came up with the idea, it's awesome. Always great to see JR, hopefully that means he's calling the Cole/Lawler match at WM.

The show as a whole was pretty meh to me. Great promo from The Rock to start off and really cool beating from The Miz to finish the show. He really stepped up this week and showed us what he's capable of. Does it mean I'm looking forward to Cena/Miz now? Not particularly, but the segment certainly heightened my interest somewhat. 

This is probably against popular opinion, but I preferred last weeks show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Raw was everything that the last few weeks have refused to be. It felt truly "packed" with lots of solid-to-very-good wrestling (the latter being Sheamus/Bryan), a ton of angle development for other Raw matches not involving announcers (finally!) and for the match including announcers as well and by having every face/heel confrontation conclude with the heel prevailing, save for Orton/Punk, it delivered the heat factor in spades. Rock's promo was awkward but the show really got rolling after that. Miz was this episode's MVP, delivering an excellent promo early on, being nastily aggressive with a chair on Khali (the inadvertent inclusion of blood was a good touch, ultimately) and capping it off with a fine performance opposite Cena as "The Roz." 

Sheamus/Bryan made me salivate over their inevitable Wrestlemania encounter. I appreciated the announcers having the temerity to address a possible "King of the Ring curse." It's a silly storyline in many ways but I dig the effort.

Cole's box was kind of cute, but if I were sitting right behind it I would've been very much pissed off. The Cole/Lawler/Christopher/JR/Swagger segment was gold, though. Such a well-built storyline. 

Snooki stuff was harmless. That match could actually be fun undercard material, if they don't overbook it _too_ much. 

Orton/Ryan was basic but the finish was clever. They need to turn this feud around even if it's just for one week, because if they keep making Orton this indomitable it makes it seem more apparent that Punk is actually going over at Wrestlemania, which at this juncture I would say would definitely be the right call considering the way everything's been booked thus far. I'm glad Nexus has been peeled off of this so they can focus directly on Punk/Orton, but now they only have two more Raws to play with. 

Curious that there was no Taker/Trips but I guess Smackdown is actually carrying that load for now... Okay.

I can't complain much considering Layla's ensemble.

Strong Raw, very entertaining on the whole.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

bubz123 said:


> - Orton and Punk's staredown, it seemed extremely tense and well executed, both men came across as strong as Punk didn't back down, quite looking forward to that match.


Punk backed down like a little bitch. Call things how they are.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] proposed Kelly Kelly involvement with Trish taking on Laycool being canceled out. Kelly Kelly is a LOSER. HAHA.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao Miz coming out as the rock


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Dudalizer said:


> Have a good match with someone other than Bryan or Morrison.


Thats asking a lot for most of the WWE superstars as it is.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Ziggler...but I thought he was...."fired"!
> 
> *Seriously, why is he still with Vickie?*


You ever fuck a fat girl?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The American media needs to hype it to make a point about the evils of nuclear energy.


fpalm


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-The Rock owned Bboy!(cool appearance by him too)

-I was blown away by that Miz promo!,He is acting/talking/walking/looking/fighting/used(kinda) like an actual WWE champ more&more to me.

-Miz vs Khali was not all that bad as I actually thought it would be for some reason!

-Yet another damn good Sheamus vs Bryan match!,I'm pretty shocked that Sheamus actually won as I expected him to end up on Smackdown or even Superstars within months.

-Grandmaster Sexay apeparance!,I've got mixed emotions about that segment with him,J.R.!!.....Damn Cole was vicious&ruthless than ever tonight!

-Orton vs Mason was pretty decent!,I actually thought Mason was not getting punted cause I did not think he'd be going back to FCW to get repackaged or something,Nice stare down with Orton&Punk.

[email protected] Carey being in the HOF!?!?!?

-Trish looked damn good!,I was surprised how Snookie did not annoy me or anything and she was even a decent guest host.....Not sure about her wrestling at Mania though!

-Cena vs ADR was a kinda decent little match!,Nice to see Brodus But I think a double count-out would have been better for this,Miz dressing up as Rock was.....AWESOME!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Icon™ said:


> Jeff Hardy had more time on WWE tv this week then he did on TNA's ppv. Yeah..I went there.


Jeff Hardy is thinking right now "Sweet! Royalty checks for heroin!"


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Not that I mind seeing Trish again but what was she doing on RAW tonight? Any particular reason? Is she promoting something?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Can't you put all your posts into one?


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Chris Jericho twitter:*

The Rock is a genius and simply amazing....


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone have a video for the latest Mistico/Sin Cara video vignette promo??,I can't find it on Youtube yet and I just love this videos vignettes for him!


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't really give a fuck about WWE's current product since I don't watch and haven't watched in a few years but The Rock is my favorite wrestler of all time so I checked out his promo on my DVR and have seen some short bits and pieces of RAW over the last month. I thought Rock had some good stuff tonight, I didn't like the use of sound effects though and the cheesy music played when he was talking about The Miz. I think that's more of a comment on WWE's current cheesy vibe in general than The Rock, it's not like he edited the promo. Also coming from somebody outside of the current WWE bubble, The Miz is fucking garbage. When I saw him come out tonight I immediately turned off the show. I saw some of his promo on The Rock a week ago or so and I just can't buy the guy as a world champion, hell I wouldn't even buy him as a believable midcarder. The smarks masturbating to him just shows how shitty the talent pool in WWE has gotten. The dude would have been jobbing to Val Venis on Heat 10 years ago when the WWE had actual talent and not a bunch of boring robots produced by their piece of shit development company FCW. There's a reason The Rock is the center of this Cena/Miz feud, if he wasn't involved nobody would give two shits about the feud and they'd still be getting 3.1-3.4s every week leading into WrestleMania. The WWE are very fortunate that The Rock decided to bail them out for the time being.

The only other segment I saw was J.R. coming to the ring to confront Michael Cole. Michael Cole as a heel to me is somewhat entertaining, he plays a pretty good over the top jerk. I'd buy him as world champion more than I do The Mizz, at least based off of a few of Cole's heel promos I've seen recently. Cole making JR tap out to a shitty ass ankle lock was hilarious. Seeing JR get his stooge ass embarrassed never gets old. He deserves it for sucking up to WWE despite them serving him shit sandwiches constantly with demotions and having him kiss Vince's ass on TV etc.

I didn't see anything else really. I hear Trish is back though, but without the titty implants and blonde hair. She needs those back ASAP.

In short though, The Rock and Austin are a band aid in order to get people like me to watch some of their stuff again in hopes of us buying WrestleMania. I won't be buying and haven't enjoyed what I've seen outside of my Rock/Austin segments, so I'll be leaving again when they do. The WWE need to work on improving and overhauling their product if they want to draw 3.8-3.9 on a consistent basis after WrestleMania.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

^^^

Nah you just stick with TNA, they need all the help they can get lol.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol Cena just keeps taking L's.....Miz is starting to get pretty good and Rock's promo was hilarious!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Lol Cena just keeps taking L's.....


Not really... one loss and three wins in a month. Great RAW, I thoroughly enjoyed Miz, Rock and the Cole segment for promos, Sheamus-Bryan for wrestling and even the Snooki stuff wasn't too bad.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show, with a funny Rock segment at the beginning. 
The US title match was a good one, and it had the right winner. Sheamus needs a big win back, so the midcard title will help him. Hopefully there will be a match between the two at WM or a fatal four way, with some others, because I don;t think we are gonna get a MITB match. BTW Gail looked hot.
Snooki at WM?? Sure it will get some good press for the WWE, but as a viewer from Holland, who never ever saw Snooki in my life before, I don;t care for that chubby little girl. Let's hope Ziggler and Morrison will save that match. 
It was funny to see Grand Master Sexay back. I never liked the guy back in the day, but I like the fact that they bring old faces back now and then. 
Randy vs Punk is the match I look most forward to at WM. No Nexus members (thanks WWE, we won;t see Otanga or Mason Ryan at WM) Punk needs some of his heat back, but I think he will just do that next week. 
The HOF is a joke.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting beat down 3 times in a row is 3 L's to me.

Anyway....someone...anyone please make a gif of rocks promo where the kid blows his nose on the t shirt and rock spits in it and throws it away! Classic rock mannerisms, i love it haha


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> Not that I mind seeing Trish again but what was she doing on RAW tonight? Any particular reason? Is she promoting something?


She's on Tough Enough, and she is going to have a match at Wrestlemania.

What's the deal with Rock insulting Cena's arms? Cena's arms are bigger than Rock's...

And frankly, CM Punk and his whole feud with Randy Orton is probably the worst thing on Raw right night. What is this, the fourth week in a row that they've done the exact same segment now, only with a different guy facing Orton every week? Boy, I sure didn't see that punt to the head coming. Awful booking, truly awful. Whoever had the idea to repeat the same segment three fucking times and completely bury what used to be a decent stable, (and could have been again under Punk's leadership), under Randy Orton one member at a time, (at least do it all at once and be merciful), should be dismissed from the company. The moment I saw him come out I knew he'd be facing Mason Ryan and I immediately got up to fix myself a snack. I have DVR, and I didn't even pause it. Honestly, Punk likes to pride himself on "being able to predict people" and this is the FOURTH time it happened. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me four times, shame on you still. I was hoping Punk would finally intervene and save the last Nexus member as soon as the bell rang, hitting a GTS on Orton or something. Didn't happen. Instead he acted all shocked and looked like a complete moron.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Can we please get a zack ryder and snooki segment.
> 
> That would make my life......snooki could become ryder's broski


And it's done


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Decent show, with a funny Rock segment at the beginning.
> The US title match was a good one, and it had the right winner. *Sheamus needs a big win back,* so the midcard title will help him. Hopefully there will be a match between the two at WM or a fatal four way, with some others, because I don;t think we are gonna get a MITB match. BTW Gail looked hot.
> Snooki at WM?? Sure it will get some good press for the WWE,* but as a viewer from Holland, who never ever saw Snooki in my life before*, I don;t care for that chubby little girl. Let's hope Ziggler and Morrison will save that match.
> It was funny to see Grand Master Sexay back. I never liked the guy back in the day, but I like the fact that they bring old faces back now and then.
> ...


It already happened

I am from Holland too and I know who Snooki is just watch Jersey Shore on MTV


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> One thing I didn't get was why they used the babyface Too Cool theme and dancing entrance when he doing a heel appearence. I would've had him use the Too Much theme, it's not really appropriate either but at least he used that as a heel.


They wanted to portray him as a loser who thinks he's cool.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

BWRBrett said:


> I don't really give a fuck about WWE's current product since I don't watch and haven't watched in a few years but The Rock is my favorite wrestler of all time so I checked out his promo on my DVR and have seen some short bits and pieces of RAW over the last month. I thought Rock had some good stuff tonight, I didn't like the use of sound effects though and the cheesy music played when he was talking about The Miz. I think that's more of a comment on WWE's current cheesy vibe in general than The Rock, it's not like he edited the promo. Also coming from somebody outside of the current WWE bubble, The Miz is fucking garbage. When I saw him come out tonight I immediately turned off the show. I saw some of his promo on The Rock a week ago or so and I just can't buy the guy as a world champion, hell I wouldn't even buy him as a believable midcarder. The smarks masturbating to him just shows how shitty the talent pool in WWE has gotten. The dude would have been jobbing to Val Venis on Heat 10 years ago when the WWE had actual talent and not a bunch of boring robots produced by their piece of shit development company FCW. There's a reason The Rock is the center of this Cena/Miz feud, if he wasn't involved nobody would give two shits about the feud and they'd still be getting 3.1-3.4s every week leading into WrestleMania. The WWE are very fortunate that The Rock decided to bail them out for the time being.
> 
> The only other segment I saw was J.R. coming to the ring to confront Michael Cole. Michael Cole as a heel to me is somewhat entertaining, he plays a pretty good over the top jerk. I'd buy him as world champion more than I do The Mizz, at least based off of a few of Cole's heel promos I've seen recently. Cole making JR tap out to a shitty ass ankle lock was hilarious. Seeing *JR get his stooge ass embarrassed* never gets old. He deserves it for sucking up to WWE despite them serving him shit sandwiches constantly with demotions and having him kiss Vince's ass on TV etc.
> 
> ...


IT'S STILL REAL TO YOU DAMN IT!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was very nice to see Randy eliminating week after week each and every member of the Nexus, hopefully he ends it for good when he beat Punk at Mania.

:lmao @ Miz aka Rocky*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One word/name to sum up this week's RAW: MIZROCK

back to bed for me. zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Raw = Pretty decent, I LOVED the ColeCage and Rock/Miz/Cena stuff
St Louis crowd = Go fuck yourselfs, pathetic as usual.

Highlight of the night was JR going GAWD ALMIGHTY when in the ankle lock. Fricking funny.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I will agree with you for a change about the St. Louis crowd.

They were terrible.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

nice to see rock taking up valuable tv time from people who are actually having a match at mania


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> It already happened
> *
> I am from Holland too and I know who Snooki is just watch Jersey Shore on MTV*


But I don't wanna watch those programs.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

shattered_dreams said:


> that's what i heard


 Jesus Christ when will this forum stop this?

Whenever any superstar gets pushed towards the top everyone proclaims "HE IS IN WITH HHH", and anyone who isn't near the top "ISNT LIKED BY HHH". It's pathetic now...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bboy said:


> nice to see rock taking up valuable tv time from people who are actually having a match at mania


just like jim ross and austin taking up precious tv time, those BASTARDS!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> nice to see rock taking up valuable tv time from people who are actually having a match at mania


You're just angry because Rock owned Cena....AGAIN.

Hahahaha.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Good things about RAW

- Cena/Rock/Miz stuff
- Sheamus/Bryan match
- Cole/Lawler/JR stuff

Bad things about RAW

- No Triple H/Undertaker
- Mason Ryan taken out. I actually like him.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> nice to see rock taking up valuable tv time from people who are actually having a match at mania


Wait What? I get that not one person will be liked by everyone but the things you say most of the time is out there.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Really good show, best RAW on the road to Wrestlemania so far. The Miz/Rock/Cena stuff and the Cole/King/JR/Grandmaster promo were great. I like how Orton is slowly taking out Nexus too and the Sheamus/Bryan match was really good and I hope they get a rematch at Mania.

The only stuff I didn't like was the stuff involving Snookie and the fact that she's gonna get a match at Wrestlemania but meh, I guess I can see why they're doing it.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Andy362 said:


> Really good show, best RAW on the road to Wrestlemania so far. The Miz/Rock/Cena stuff and the Cole/King/JR/Grandmaster promo were great. *I like how Orton is slowly taking out Nexus* too and the Sheamus/Bryan match was really good and I hope they get a rematch at Mania.
> 
> The only stuff I didn't like was the stuff involving Snookie and the fact that she's gonna get a match at Wrestlemania but meh, I guess I can see why they're doing it.


My only gripe with it is that he's being booked as more of a Superman than Cena! Last week he got beat by Nexus backstage and out of nowhere won the match? Likewise this wek Mason Ryan had him beat and he wins out of nowhere? No while I have no prob with the face overcoming the odds, the manner in which it was done kind of sucked.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Good Raw, nothing too offensive. It does make me realize how much I miss good ol JR though.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Please people, ingore bboy.

He is a trollin all day long.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Please people, ingore bboy.
> 
> He is a trollin all day long.


I know I will from now on. Messing with him got me an "infraction" .


----------



## Colsworl (Jun 3, 2006)

Great show, good entertainment. The only thing I'm worried about is the lack of good wrestling match-ups announced for Mania and the Snooki match hasn't helped that. It makes for entertaining Raw episodes though.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Getting beat down 3 times in a row is 3 L's to me.
> 
> Anyway....someone...anyone please make a gif of rocks promo where the kid blows his nose on the t shirt and rock spits in it and throws it away! Classic rock mannerisms, i love it haha


Don't you worry, he'll be winning when it counts, at Wrestlemania.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

didn't know what thread to put this in, so i guess this thread 

i wondered if cena was going to interact with snooki, seems he did, but not on the RAW episode last nite, but backstage 

http://plixi.com/p/84109794


----------



## shawnshamrock (Feb 17, 2011)

It was so painful to have to sit through Snooki. I can't believe they are going to continue to use her?
Did they even realize the amount of negative reaction in the crowd. She is supposed to be on a face team with Stratus and Morrison, but you can hear booing in the crowd. Please tell me I'm not the only one to hear it?

Brian Christopher got no reaction at all. I know he was more or less supposed to get a heel reaction but still he didn't even get boo'd.
You could hear a pin drop that's how quiet it was. I would have expected him to get a booker t like reaction but maybe Scotty 2 Hotty really made that team after all.

Michael Cole in a box?
Come on WWE? Give us something a little better/.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

daryl74 said:


> didn't know what thread to put this in, so i guess this thread
> 
> i wondered if cena was going to interact with snooki, seems he did, but not on the RAW episode last nite, but backstage
> 
> http://plixi.com/p/84109794


Probably partied hard last night, oh boy.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Wasn't a bad show. Marked out for *Ross* (gawd almighty), the Miz wasn't repulsive and The Rock was good for a laugh. Snooki though... She deserves ten-times the heat Muhammed Hasan got._


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Eght said:


> _Wasn't a bad show. Marked out for *Ross* (gawd almighty), the Miz wasn't repulsive and The Rock was good for a laugh. *Snooki though... She deserves ten-times the heat Muhammed Hasan got*._


No, she deserves complete silence coupled with the entire crowd turning their backs to the ring while she's out there. If they booed her it might make WWE use her more, albeit changing her role slightly.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> didn't know what thread to put this in, so i guess this thread
> 
> i wondered if cena was going to interact with snooki, seems he did, but not on the RAW episode last nite, but backstage
> 
> http://plixi.com/p/84109794


lol cena throwing up gang signs. Hes a Piru now?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Some people are too uptight. Snooki is awesome. Chill out FFS.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I liked this episode of Raw for some reason, but not for "Snooki". 

I marked out hard for "The Cole Mine" :lmao:lmao, i can honestly say i am a fully fledged cole miner now. I lol'd at the way he was performing the ankle lock on J.R, it looked so pathetic i had to laugh. 

Brian Christopher/Lawler/grand Master Sexy proved why he was never over in too cool, it was all Scotty Too Hotty and Rikishi. seriously, did anyone in the audience even know who he was and why he was acting like a complete fool when walking to the ring when out of his GMS gimmick? 

Was i the only one who thought it was actually the rock?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Some people are too uptight. Snooki is awesome. Chill out FFS.


I don't know the woman or watched the show she is in but from what I saw, I liked her.

She did a better thesz press than all the other divas in the company lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just watched the first and last parts of raw. Effin lol at the one guy screaming yes yes while everyone was silent as miz owned cena. i think he evens scream YOU ARE OVER after the scf on the wwe sign. Made it so better


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I don't know the woman or watched the show she is in but from what I saw, I liked her.
> 
> She did a better thesz press than all the other divas in the company lol.


It's lighthearted entertainment. People get annoyed about the silliest things here. Threatening not to buy Mania because she'll be on it for 10 minutes at the most. Tards.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> It's lighthearted entertainment. People get annoyed about the silliest things here. Threatening not to buy Mania because she'll be on it for 10 minutes at the most. Tards.


That's why Vince rarely caters to them.

They are considered the minority.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> That's why Vince rarely caters to them.
> 
> They are considered the minority.


I just consider them stupid. But that's me lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> It's lighthearted entertainment. People get annoyed about the silliest things here. Threatening not to buy Mania because she'll be on it for 10 minutes at the most. Tards.


While threatening to boycott 'mania just because of sounds stupid when stated that way, her match might be the difference between buying the show or saving the money for some people. It's a lot of money to spend and if there aren't enough matches that people really want to see then they won't bother. Nobody is looking at this and thinking "_Now_ I want to see Wrestlemania" but there probably are people pissed off that they won't get a decent tag-team/IC title match because of it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Icon™ said:


> The Miz to come out dressed as Rocky.


*Bingo 


btw, it was great to see JR come back but i felt sorry for him about what Swagger did to him, not JR *


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> While threatening to boycott 'mania just because of sounds stupid when stated that way, her match might be the difference between buying the show or saving the money for some people. It's a lot of money to spend and if there aren't enough matches that people really want to see then they won't bother. Nobody is looking at this and thinking "_Now_ I want to see Wrestlemania" but there probably are people pissed off that they won't get a decent tag-team/IC title match because of it.


I seriously doubt that if they did Morrison vs Ziggler it would have impacted greatly upon anybody's decision to buy it either. People don't buy Wrestlemania for the midcard matches, they buy it because it is WWE's biggest show of the year, they expect to see the big stars in big matches and because it's Wrestlemania. You can say what you will about the card this year but there is no real difference in having Snooki/Trish/Jomo vs Laycool/Ziggler as a match instead of Ziggler/Jomo or a diva match. Nobody is paying for that match so what does it really matter if they have Snooki involved in the show for 10 minutes? It's like complaining that Justin Beiber is going to be singing for 5 minutes at the start. Why ruin something for yourself and not buy a three hour show you are looking forward to because of 15 minutes max?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I seriously doubt that if they did Morrison vs Ziggler it would have impacted greatly upon anybody's decision to buy it either. People don't buy Wrestlemania for the midcard matches, they buy it because it is WWE's biggest show of the year, they expect to see the big stars in big matches and because it's Wrestlemania. You can say what you will about the card this year but there is no real difference in having Snooki/Trish/Jomo vs Laycool/Ziggler as a match instead of Ziggler/Jomo or a diva match. Nobody is paying for that match so what does it really matter if they have Snooki involved in the show for 10 minutes? It's like complaining that Justin Beiber is going to be singing for 5 minutes at the start. Why ruin something for yourself and not buy a three hour show you are looking forward to because of 15 minutes max?


Sure it makes a difference. Look at these example cards:

Card 1

Cena vs Miz
Edge vs Del Rio
Undertaker vs HHH
Punk vs Orton
Mysterio vs Rhodes
Lawler vs Cole

Card 2

Cena vs Miz
Edge vs Del Rio
Undertaker vs HHH
Punk vs Orton
Mysterio vs Rhodes
Lawler vs Cole
Morrison vs Ziggler

Card 3

Cena vs Miz
Edge vs Del Rio
Undertaker vs HHH
Punk vs Orton
Mysterio vs Rhodes
Lawler vs Cole
Morrison/Trish/Snooki vs Ziggler/LayCool​
Card 1 looks a little thin, card 3 has a change-the-channel match. Card 2 is the most appealing and the one I'd be most likely to pay for.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Sure it makes a difference. Look at these example cards:
> 
> Card 1
> 
> ...


People are paying for match 1 and match 3 on that list along with The Rock. Everything else is a bonus. You can't seriously be claiming that people aren't going to buy Wrestlemania because they are getting Snooki/Trish/Jomo vs Laycool/Ziggler instead of JoMo vs Ziggler. People pay for the main events. Having an undercard match or not having an undercard match, especially between two guys like Morrison and Ziggler, isn't going to have an impact.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RAW last night was horrible and I have lost all hope of having anything entertaining on the RtWM. I have nothing else to say.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> People are paying for match 1 and match 3 on that list along with The Rock. Everything else is a bonus. You can't seriously be claiming that people aren't going to buy Wrestlemania because they are getting Snooki/Trish/Jomo vs Laycool/Ziggler instead of JoMo vs Ziggler. People pay for the main events. Having an undercard match or not having an undercard match, especially between two guys like Morrison and Ziggler, isn't going to have an impact.


So in other words you believe that people are paying in the region of $50 for *2* matches and that, following that arguement, they'd still pay it if there were no other matches on the card. That is a ridiculous statement.

People will look at the WM card and decide whether to buy it based on everything that's on offer. For me, the first card (which was the card prior to last night's Raw btw) has a certain value (which for me is no more than $25 but that's another issue). The new card (number 3) is worth less than that due to it now including a match that will make me change the channel). Card 2 would be worth more because Morrison vs Ziggler in a 1-on-1 match has a chance of being decent, adding Trish (who's wrestled twice in 3 years and is therefore rusty as hell), a fugly slut from a show I would never even dream of watching and LayCool (who I'm sick of) doesn't appeal.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, when Snooki stood face to face with Michelle McCool on RAW, she looked so tiny. She made McCool look as tall as the Undertaker. Lol...That was an inside joke to Michelle McTaker. I think RAW was a good show. It advanced the storylines more and had more wrestling than the previous week. I just dont think the Triple H/Undertaker match should be the main event though. I mean, they fought already exactly 10 years ago and that was a great match. No way in hell will they top that match especially now that they're older. Also, they need to reference that match but it looks like WWE wants us to forget it ever happened. Idiots. Props to The Miz for his involvement with the Rock/Cena feud. He's the Champ and his promo was great. This guy is awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Sidenote; This was DBD's FIRST US Title Defense on Raw. LOL


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok, I think the Cole/Lawler segment may have just been one of my favourites ever! Cole is the best. His dancing, oh my god, I loved it so much.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, I just watched that Rock promo again and I was laughing hard. Sometimes it's just the way he says stuff that cracks me up. Like when he said about vitamin D building up muscles and then flexed and said, "this right here is a dream,you'll never have that".

Or when he said, "you took the the ball and you ran. Now, you didn't run very far. but that's ok, you did it anyway"

brilliane.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> So in other words you believe that people are paying in the region of $50 for *2* matches and that, following that arguement, they'd still pay it if there were no other matches on the card. That is a ridiculous statement.
> 
> People will look at the WM card and decide whether to buy it based on everything that's on offer. For me, the first card (which was the card prior to last night's Raw btw) has a certain value (which for me is no more than $25 but that's another issue). The new card (number 3) is worth less than that due to it now including a match that will make me change the channel). Card 2 would be worth more because Morrison vs Ziggler in a 1-on-1 match has a chance of being decent, adding Trish (who's wrestled twice in 3 years and is therefore rusty as hell), a fugly slut from a show I would never even dream of watching and LayCool (who I'm sick of) doesn't appeal.


And saying that people will buy Mania because of the mid card matches is a ridiculous statement. Nobody is talking about Ziggler/Morrison or whatever other match they could have had. Eerybody is talking about The Rock. I'm actually willing to bet that people will be paying that $50 just to see him and him alone. How is it ridiculous to say that people buy PPV's for the main event matches? Are you living under a rock? That is the way it has always been. Mania is no different. 

Besides, having Snooki on the card might influence Jersey Shore fans. She has crossover appeal while Ziggler/Morrison has nothing. You can talk about actual wrestling matches all you want but WWE have touted Mania as an entertainment spectacular for years. It isn't just about the wrestling. It's about the stars and the grandeur and all that stuff. I'll say it again, having a midcard match and not having a midcard match isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## SportsEntertainer (Mar 16, 2011)

The last two weeks have really been lacking good matches except for this week's Daniel Bryan/Sheamus match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The whole price argument is moot because WM doesn't cost $50. It costs $60 or $65. And no one other than the rich elite have $65 to throw away to see Dwayne Johnson in a backstage segment. The Rock might sway some on the fence buyers, but people who weren't interested at all aren't going to all of a sudden part with a big chunk of change to see one promo. At the same time the card in general is very unimpressive. It lacks star power, intrigue, build, good match potential, and reason to watch. I can't imagine this would come close to the buy rates of previous years. This may be the lowest since 19


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm just watching this weeks Raw and a few thoughts I've had so far

*Rock's skit with the child looked like something that belonged on a Nickelodeon awards show rather than WWE Raw.

*WWE letting 'Snooki' insult Vickie Guerrero's weight and then slap her is stupid.

*I can't believe how silent the crowd were for Grand Master Sexay.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> The whole price argument is moot because WM doesn't cost $50. It costs $60 or $65. And no one other than the rich elite have $65 to throw away to see Dwayne Johnson in a backstage segment. The Rock might sway some on the fence buyers, but people who weren't interested at all aren't going to all of a sudden part with a big chunk of change to see one promo. At the same time the card in general is very unimpressive. It lacks star power, intrigue, build, good match potential, and reason to watch. I can't imagine this would come close to the buy rates of previous years. This may be the lowest since 19


You think that a wrestlemania which features the returns of the rock, stone cold steve austin, trish stratus, Snooki and an old school undertaker vs triple h match lacks star power? If anything, the opposite is true. The build is fine as pretty much every match going into wrestlemania has an interesting story to tell. Match potential is likely left up to the buyer but imo other than the miz vs cena and cole vs king (which was always going to be a sideshow anyway), theres no match that sticks out to me as crappy.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

just1988 said:


> I'm just watching this weeks Raw and a few thoughts I've had so far
> 
> *Rock's skit with the child looked like something that belonged on a Nickelodeon awards show rather than WWE Raw.
> 
> ...


I think you may find he was Brain Christopher for the night, which made no sense having him come out to GMS music. Plus, its true.


S2H>>>>>>>>>>>>RIKISHI>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GMS


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oscirus said:


> You think that a wrestlemania which features the returns of the rock, stone cold steve austin, trish stratus, Snooki and an old school undertaker vs triple h match lacks star power? If anything, the opposite is true. The build is fine as pretty much every match going into wrestlemania has an interesting story to tell. Match potential is likely left up to the buyer but imo other than the miz vs cena and cole vs king (which was always going to be a sideshow anyway), theres no match that sticks out to me as crappy.




It does lack star power. We have a retired Rock and Austin... NOT wrestling. So who cares? By that logic anytime a celebrity is at ringside that boosts the show. It doesn't. Rock and Austin are irrelevant to the actual show. A retired diva? No one cares. Snooki? You are desperate enough to find star power you mention a random nobody who is famous for clubbing in New Jersey? Trips and Taker...one match. The show lacks tremendous star power compared to Batista/Cena, Jericho/Edge, Trips/Sheamus, Taker/HBK WM 27 looks bad. Judging by how you are posting I would nearly assume you are a low level WWE creative member trying to boost the product.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> It does lack star power. *We have a retired Rock and Austin... NOT wrestling. So who cares?* By that logic anytime a celebrity is at ringside that boosts the show. It doesn't. Rock and Austin are irrelevant to the actual show. A retired diva? No one cares. Snooki? You are desperate enough to find star power you mention a random nobody who is famous for clubbing in New Jersey? Trips and Taker...one match. The show lacks tremendous star power compared to Batista/Cena, Jericho/Edge, Trips/Sheamus, Taker/HBK WM 27 looks bad. Judging by how you are posting I would nearly assume you are a low level WWE creative member trying to boost the product.



You'll see how much the fans care when you hear those pops compared to the rest of the PG era roster

[email protected] up Cripple H vs Sheamus like it was some kind of all time great match...HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> does lack star power. We have a retired Rock and Austin... NOT wrestling. So who cares? By that logic anytime a celebrity is at ringside that boosts the show. It doesn't. Rock and Austin are irrelevant to the actual show. A retired diva? No one cares. Snooki? You are desperate enough to find star power you mention a random nobody who is famous for clubbing in New Jersey? Trips and Taker...one match. The show lacks tremendous star power compared to Batista/Cena, Jericho/Edge, Trips/Sheamus, Taker/HBK WM 27 looks bad. Judging by how you are posting I would nearly assume you are a low level WWE creative member trying to boost the product.


The former faces of the wwe and the former face of the divas division being involved in Wrestlemania is no star power but then you include sheamus and batista? Really? Listen to their pops and tell me thats not enough. As for snooki, yea shes useless, but she has enough pop culture relevance to have a ny times best seller for writing bullshit so obviously she has some appeal. Trips/undertaker, orton/punk, miz/cena with rock lurking in the background and edge/del rios is more than enough to make up for the so called epic card you mentioned.


----------

